# Weekly competition 2010-08



## AvGalen (Feb 22, 2010)

All current (new) scramblers from the WCA are used. 

For all 3x3x3 events (including FMC) Cube Explorer was used to generate a random position and provide an inverse scramble (generator) for that position.
For all cubes > 3x3x3 (mediumcubes) a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For all cubes > 5x5x5 (bigcubes) normally a subscript number indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. *U32 *would mean to turn the the U layer and the 2 layers beneath it (3 in total) a half turn. However, this forum doesn't support subscript, so I transform the default notation to "3U2" notation which also means "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx R and D are "double layer moves of the entire megaminx. The U moves are normal U moves, not "double layer" or cube rotations
For Square1 the new notation is not entirely clear about when to perform a slice/half-turn. I adjusted the scrambles so that no slice-turns are to be performed at the beginning or the end (unless the scramble begins or ends with (0,0))
Clock hasn't changed, but just so you know: *UddU u=-1,d=5* would mean Up-Left-pin is *Up*, Up-Right-pin is *Down*, Down-Left-pin is *Down*, Down-Right-pin is *Up* and that you need to turn a corner that has its pin *up* rotated *counterclockwise by 1 hour* and that you need to turn a corner that has its pin *down* rotated *clockwise by 5 hours*
*Pyraminx* small letters are for the tips
Just to make sure everyone understands: We follow the official WCA rules for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know: 

For multiple blind you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 15 scrambles is not enough). If you choose 5 cubes you have to use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious
For every event you participate in you will be rewarded points. You will also be rewarded points according to your ranking. Because this is quite a complicated system you can read about it in this thread. The results of the competition will be available as soon as possible after the competition closes at the end of the thread.

If you think other events should be added to this competition you can influence that in the 2008: Other events for Weekly competition thread 

This competition starts now and ends wednesday/thursday nightchange (officialy), but I will only close a competition after the new one is on-line. If a competition doesn't start at wednesday/thursday nightchange you still get the full 7 days to participate.

I just posted a thorough explanation why the weeklies have been so hard to post lately and why I am not very active on the forum.

*2x2x2*
*1. *U' R' F R2 U' F' R U2 R' U2 
*2. *R2 F' U R2 F' R U2 R 
*3. *U' R U R2 U R' F R U' 
*4. *F' R2 U' F2 U' F U2 F' U2 
*5. *R U' R U F2 U2 F' U' R U' 

*3x3x3*
*1. *D2 U2 R' D2 F2 L F2 L B2 D2 B U2 R B' F L U F' U' R' U 
*2. *F2 D R2 F2 D2 F2 D' L2 F' D2 R' U' F L B' R D' R' 
*3. *D B2 D2 B2 D F2 D L2 B2 U L2 R2 U2 F' L' U' R' F L U F2 
*4. *L2 F2 R' F2 R' D2 B2 R2 F2 R F2 D B D' R D R F U B' L2 
*5. *F2 D2 R2 D2 U2 B2 L' D2 F2 L F' D' R F L B' U' L' R' D2 B 

*4x4x4*
*1. *Uw' Rw2 D' U' F2 D' U F U' R' B R2 B' R2 F U2 Fw2 U' B2 L' U' Fw2 Uw U' B' Fw Rw2 U L' Rw2 Fw2 F D' Fw U' L Uw' U' L2 Fw
*2. *Rw' R2 D' Uw2 U' R2 B Fw2 F2 R' U' Rw2 B' Uw Fw2 D2 Rw' Uw' U F2 Uw2 Fw' R2 B' F' L2 B' Uw2 B' D U2 B F U2 B2 F D' Fw2 Rw' R
*3. *B2 F Uw U' Rw2 B2 D2 B Fw U L' R' B' Fw' F2 R' B' Fw F Rw2 B L R Uw U2 R' Uw U R2 B U' L Rw' F2 U L R2 D' Uw2 U2
*4. *B2 Uw Fw' L' Fw2 F2 U L D2 F' Uw2 U' R B' Fw F2 D B' Uw L Rw Fw U' L Uw2 Rw2 B' Fw F' Rw' R' Fw Uw' Fw' Uw Fw R B' F' U2
*5. *D B F L2 Rw' Uw U' Fw2 D' R Fw' F' D' R2 D F' L' F2 U' L2 B' L Uw2 L2 Rw' R2 B' D' Rw' R' Uw R2 B' D' B2 D2 B2 F Uw' U'

*5x5x5*
*1. *Fw' F2 Uw2 Fw U Rw B2 R B' Lw2 Bw' F' Rw Fw Lw2 Fw' L Lw2 R' F L Fw' R2 U Rw Fw F2 Rw2 R2 U2 Lw F R Uw B2 R2 Fw' Lw2 Rw2 Dw2 Rw' D' Dw' Bw2 D' B2 Bw Rw D' Dw2 Uw' U' L D Dw2 Fw' Lw' Bw U Bw2
*2. *Dw' Fw' U L' Fw' U2 R' Dw' Rw R' Fw2 D U2 F' L2 F' Uw2 R' Fw' Rw2 B L Lw' Rw2 B F' Uw2 B' Fw' F D' Lw2 Dw R2 D L2 Rw' Fw F Lw' F Dw' B Bw2 U' R2 Uw' R D U2 Bw' Uw2 B Bw' Fw2 Uw L' Lw2 Rw' F
*3. *U2 B2 Fw2 Uw Lw' B' Fw' Uw' Rw R' B' D2 U2 Lw Uw Fw U B2 Uw' U2 Lw2 Fw' F' Rw2 Fw' D L' Rw' Bw Rw' Fw2 U' Fw Lw' D' Fw2 Dw Rw' Uw' Lw' U' Lw Bw Dw2 Rw2 Dw2 R' Fw L2 Lw2 R' Uw2 L B' Fw2 Uw' Bw2 D2 Fw2 Lw'
*4. *Uw2 R B' F2 L' F' Dw' Lw Fw' L' R B' Rw' R2 D2 Fw Lw2 D2 Bw L2 Lw Bw2 F R Uw Lw2 Fw' F' L' Bw' Fw Lw' Dw' R Dw Bw2 Fw' F' Lw' Uw R Bw Fw2 R Uw Fw' D F' Uw' F' Lw Rw' B' L2 D L2 B2 Dw' Bw Dw'
*5. *Uw U R D Dw' F2 L Lw2 Bw Uw' F2 Uw2 F2 U' L' B Uw F' U' B2 Lw2 F2 Dw2 Fw F2 Uw2 L Bw Lw Rw R2 Uw2 Fw' F2 Rw' U' R' Bw2 D Bw2 F' D' R' D2 R' Bw Lw2 Rw' Bw Lw2 Fw' F2 L Fw F2 Lw' F' D' Dw Lw2

*6x6x6*
*1. *2L' B F' U 2L 2D2 B 2B' 2D2 3R 3F2 3U' 2L' R F 2L' 3R R' B 3F' L' F' U 2L' 3F F' 2U' 3F2 L' 2R2 2F 2R R2 3U2 3F R' 3U2 U2 2F' 3U' 2F 2L2 2D' 3U2 L2 3R2 R 3U' B' 2U' R' U' 2F 2L2 3R' 2B' 3F2 2F2 2D L' 2L' 3U 3F2 2L2 R2 D' 2F2 R' B' 2B' 2F' F2 3U2 2L 2R' D 2R B2 3F2 3R'
*2. *2B F 2R 2D2 3U 2U2 2R' U' B2 2B' 3F2 F 2L2 3U' U' 2B2 2U2 2B2 2D' 3U' 2U' L2 3F2 3R' B 2F F D2 3F2 2R' 2B 2U 2L 3F' 2D2 2R' B2 3F D2 2D L' 3R' 2R2 R' 2U2 L2 U' R' 3F 2D' 2U2 2F2 3R 2D' 3F2 L2 D2 U' F2 2L' B' L D2 L B 2F F' 2U F 2D' L' U' 3F' 2U2 3R2 2R' R2 3F2 D B
*3. *L 3R2 U' 2F' R' U 2R' F' D 3F2 2L' 3R' 2B' 2L D2 2B' 2U2 U R2 B F R 3F L' 3R2 D 3U' 2R2 R2 F2 2U' 2B2 2F' 3U' 3R D2 U' 2B' U' 3F F2 U' B2 2L2 3R2 2D' 3U 2U' 3F 2F2 F' 3R2 3U2 2U' B 2F2 F D' 2L 2R' 2B' 2L' U B2 3F' 2L 3F' F2 2L2 2R2 3U' 2B 2D 2F2 D' F2 L U2 2L U
*4. *2L' 2U 3R' 2R' 2B' F' 2R2 D2 2R 2B' 2F' L2 3R2 2R R B 3U 2L' B 2F2 3U' 2B' 2L D' 2B2 3U' L 2U2 2L 3F2 U2 3R2 2R 3U' U2 F2 3R' 3U' 2B' 3U2 2F L F2 2L 2B R2 D2 3U2 U2 3R B2 2F L2 2D 3U 2U2 2L' 3R2 3F 2L2 U2 B2 3F2 D2 2B2 3U' 2U' 3F' 3U' 2U' 2F D' B' 3U' L 3R 3F2 2F' R2 2F'
*5. *U 2F' 3R 2F2 2U' 3F2 2D' 2R B 2F F2 2R2 2U' 2R2 D' B 2U' B2 2F U 2L 2B 3F 2L2 B' 2B 3R2 B 2B2 3F2 L 2R D2 L 2F' F' D B 2R' F2 2R B' 3F' 2L' 3R 3U2 2F' 2R D F' 2L 2D' B2 2B2 R D 3U' 2L 2B 2D 3R 3U2 B 2F2 2U2 2R B' 2L R' 2U2 3F2 F 2D 2U2 B2 3U2 2F' 2D' L' F'

*7x7x7*
*1. *2F 2D2 U F 3D2 3U2 F' 2L' 3L' 2R R' 2F' R' U' F' L 3B2 F' 3D2 L' R2 3F F 3U' L 2L 3R 2B 3L B U' 3R 2B' L' 3L' R2 3B 2D2 2U2 U2 2B 3L' 3R' R' D' 2D2 2U2 2B2 D2 3D L2 3R 3F2 R2 U2 3R U' 3L 2F2 D' L' 2R' D B2 2B2 3B' 3F' 2F 3L2 B' 2F' F 2L2 3B2 U' 3R2 B2 2B' 3B2 2L2 R' 3B F 3L' 3B' 2D2 3L 2R 3B' 2R 3F 3R' U 2B 2F' 2U' 3R2 2R2 B2 3F'
*2. *3F 3U U2 3B2 D 3R F' D 3U U' R 2U2 3B 3U' 3L2 2F2 3R2 2B' 3D' 3B' D2 3R' 2B 3F2 3L2 3D 2B2 3F L' 2L 2F 3U2 U2 B' 2B 3F' F' 2L' 2R2 2D 2L2 2R 2B2 2D2 2B 3R 2U' R 3U2 3B 2R 2F' 3D' U B F 3R' 2D 2U 2F2 D2 2L' B2 D 3U2 2U B2 3F D2 2F 3L2 2D' 2B2 2F' F 2L' 2R' 3B2 3F' 2U U' R 2B 2F2 F2 2R' D2 3L 3D' 2F2 2L 3R2 2R2 R D 3D 3U' 2B 2D2 3L
*3. *3F 3L 3B 3U2 3F' 2L 3F 2D 3R' 2B' F2 L 2L B2 F L' 2F' 3R' U2 F2 R 2D2 B2 2B' 3L' 2R 3F' R2 2U' R2 3F2 D2 2R 2F' D2 2L2 2R 2U 3B2 F 2U' L 2L 3R2 2R R2 F 2U2 3R 2D B2 3D' 3U 2U U2 B 3B2 2D' 3D 3U2 F2 2L' 2D 2L R 2B 2F2 U B 3F2 2F2 2U2 2B 3B' 2F 2L2 3L F' R2 B 3F 2F 2R2 2D2 2U' L 3L2 2R R2 B L2 B 2B D U' 3B2 L 2L' 2R2 3U'
*4. *U 3R' D2 3F2 3D2 3U' 3L' 2B D' 3F' 3D' 3U2 2F2 3R U2 2F2 L' B2 3D2 2B' 3B' 3L 2B' 2F2 L' 3B 2U R2 B' 3F F R 3B' 2F 3U' 2L' U' L 2R' 3B D 3B 3D 2F F 3L' 3D2 3F 2D' 2U2 3F2 2L2 R 3B2 3L 2D 2B 3F' 2U U' B' 3B' 3R2 2R' D' 2D2 2L' D' L' 3D2 3U' U' 2F 2R2 B' 3B' 3F 2F 3R' 3U 2L 2B' 3F L2 2F2 3R 3F 2D2 3L U' R 3D' 3U' 2R2 3F2 D' 3U' 2U2 B' 3L
*5. *L D2 2D2 3D' 3F2 L' 3U2 3F' L2 3R2 F2 2U' U 3R' 2F2 2L2 2R 2D2 B' 3B' 3F2 3L2 2U 2L 3F R' 3F' D 3D' U 2F' 3R' 2U 3R U 3B2 3D2 L2 3U2 R 2D 2U 3L2 B2 2B2 3R2 3F2 F' 2R2 2B' 2L2 2R2 2D' 2R2 3U 2F2 F 3R2 2R2 B L 2L2 3B2 3F' L2 3L2 3R 2B2 3F 3D2 U' 3R' 3U2 L2 2L' 3R 3F' 2R 3U U L2 2B2 3D' R' F2 L 2F2 3L 3D2 2R2 R' U 2L' 3F2 F2 3L R2 2B' 3R2 3B'

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *U R' F U' F U' F2 R 
*2. *F2 U2 F R' U2 F U' R' F' 
*3. *F U' R' U R U' R F' R2 U' 

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *U2 L2 B2 U' B2 F2 R2 D B2 D' U2 B2 F L R B' R2 F2 U' F R 
*2. *F2 U2 B R2 U2 F U2 F' L2 B' U R F D B D L F U' F2 D' 
*3. *D' U B2 F2 U L2 F2 D B2 U L2 R' B2 F U2 R B L' B 

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *L Rw Fw' D B F' U Rw2 R' B' L R2 D2 B Rw R2 F' L2 Rw' R2 B' R2 B Fw2 U' L D2 Uw' L' D2 U B' D2 U' L D2 L Rw2 B D2
*2. *D' R B Fw' F' D' Fw D' R U' F2 Rw D2 R2 B' Uw' U' Fw2 F Uw' L Uw Fw2 F' L2 U2 Fw' F L' Rw2 Fw2 R' Fw2 Rw' R' F' D' Fw' F' D'
*3. *F L' Fw Rw B' Rw' Uw' L Rw2 Uw' Fw F D2 L B' F2 R Uw2 L' Uw U' L2 Rw' Uw' B2 F2 Rw2 D2 U2 R D' L2 Uw Rw2 U2 Fw Rw' D2 Fw R

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *Dw L2 Fw Rw2 Bw' D Uw Rw' Fw D' U Lw' B Uw2 U' Rw' Uw Fw2 F' R2 D2 Uw2 Rw' F' Dw2 Uw' U2 Bw Fw2 Dw' Uw Fw' Rw D' U' Lw' D2 U L2 Lw2 Fw' Rw' F2 Dw Fw Rw2 Bw2 D Rw U2 Rw' U R' U2 L Lw Rw' D2 Dw' B
*2. *U' B Bw Fw F2 L' R B2 U R2 Dw' Bw F U' Fw2 U B Fw' F2 Uw2 U' F D Bw' Dw' R' F' Uw' Bw2 Dw2 B2 Dw Uw F2 D' U B' Uw' R2 Fw' L2 Lw Fw D B Bw' Rw' R2 Dw' B2 Bw U' B2 Lw' Dw U R Dw2 L2 Uw2
*3. *F' L2 F2 D2 Bw R2 F' U B' D2 Dw2 U R2 Uw2 L2 B' U Lw' F Uw' U' Bw' R2 D' L' Dw2 L' Bw2 F' Rw B2 F2 L U2 Rw B Bw2 Uw' R2 U' F L' Uw B' Bw F' Dw Fw2 Uw Bw' Lw Bw' Fw2 Rw' Bw2 F2 Dw2 U R' F

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *R2 U2 R F2 U2 R2 B2 R' D2 R D F2 U L' B2 R' U2 F' U' B' U' 
*2. *F' U2 L2 B' U2 F2 U2 R2 B' F2 L2 U' L2 U2 B2 L F2 D R U' F' 
*3. *R' D2 L F2 R2 F2 U2 R2 U2 L F L2 D L F' D2 U' L U2 R' F' 
*4. *B' L2 F U2 F' L2 D2 F R2 D' L2 F2 U B' L' B2 D2 L F2 U 
*5. *U R2 B2 D' L2 U' F2 L2 U F2 U' L2 B' L B' U2 B2 R2 U' F D' 
*6. *D2 R2 B2 R2 U' B2 D' L2 D B2 U2 F2 L' B D2 U B2 U L' U2 B2 
*7. *L2 D2 R B2 F2 D2 L' B2 F2 D2 R F' U' L B2 L2 B2 F' U' B' 
*8. *L F2 U2 F2 L U2 L B2 R2 F2 R' B R' U L' U L' F2 L D' B' 
*9. *F D2 R2 B2 F' R2 B R2 D2 B' R2 D' L F2 L B' D' F D' F' U2 
*10. *F2 U R2 F2 R2 B2 D B2 D2 L2 R F' R D' L2 F D' L2 U L' R' 
*11. *D2 R B2 L' B2 D2 U2 R B2 R2 B' R U' R F' L D2 B2 D R' U' 
*12. *F2 U2 L2 B' L2 B R2 B2 U2 F' D' R' D F L R' B U L2 U' B2 
*13. *R F2 D2 F2 L2 B2 R D2 R2 B2 D2 U B F' R' D R' F' L2 D2 L2 
*14. *B' U2 F' D2 L2 D2 B2 D2 B R2 D2 R2 D B F L' U' L R' D2 F' 
*15. *F2 D B2 R2 U R2 U2 R2 B2 U' L2 F L U F' L' D' B2 D' R 

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *U2 L' B2 F2 L2 B2 R' B2 U2 B2 L D R' D2 L' U2 F' D' R' B F 
*2. *L2 D2 B2 L2 U B2 U F2 R2 D' B R B L D2 U L B' U2 R D 
*3. *D L2 B2 D' L2 U2 F2 D R2 B2 U R U F D L2 B F2 U F' R' 
*4. *F2 L2 U L2 R2 D' B2 R2 D' B2 R D2 B' L R2 D2 B' D F' U2 L 
*5. *B2 L R U2 L' B2 U2 L B2 R F U' L2 D2 R F' L F D2 R2 

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *F' L2 B R2 B2 F' R2 B2 D2 R2 D' B L2 R2 D B2 U R' U' F U2 
*2. *L2 F2 D' L2 D' R2 B2 U B2 L B2 U2 R2 D F2 R' F D2 U L2 
*3. *R2 D2 L D2 B2 D2 R B2 F2 R' F2 U' L F2 D U B D2 U2 L U2 
*4. *B' D2 R2 F2 U2 R2 U2 B' D2 U2 F' D2 U' L D' L D2 U F' R D2 
*5. *B L2 R2 U2 B' D2 F D2 B2 D2 F' D2 R U2 R' F' D' R D2 F' D' 

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *F D2 F2 R2 D2 F' L2 D2 F U' B F2 R' F D' L' B2 L' U' B F' 
*2. *L2 R2 B' F2 D2 B2 F' U2 R2 F' L U B2 R D F2 R' F U R' U2 
*3. *L' U2 B2 R' B2 L' U2 F2 L2 D2 B2 D' F D' R2 D F2 L' B F' R2 
*4. *D R2 D' R2 F2 D B2 F2 D2 L2 U R' D2 U B L' D2 F2 L2 D 
*5. *U2 B2 U2 R' D2 L' D2 L U2 R' B2 U2 B' D B2 F2 D L2 B' D' L 

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *R F2 U2 L' U2 R' D2 R B2 R' U L2 B' L2 B2 U B L2 F' L U' 

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*
*2. *F2 R2 U' R F' U' R U2 F 
*3. *U2 R2 F2 L U2 B2 R2 B2 L' F' R' D L2 F L B D' L' U2 F 
*4. *Rw R' Uw2 R D2 B F Uw Fw' L Uw' Fw2 Uw' R2 D2 Rw' Uw Rw D2 U2 L' U Fw' D' B Fw2 R F' D' L2 R' Fw Uw2 F2 L2 D U' L Rw2 F

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*
*2. *F2 R2 F R F U' F2 R2 F' U' 
*3. *B' U2 B F D2 R2 B R2 U2 L2 R' B2 U' L2 B' U2 F2 D' R 
*4. *F' L F2 Rw U' B U2 L' Rw' R U' R' Fw' F2 R Uw2 Rw R' U Rw B' Fw2 F Uw' B' F2 Uw U Fw' Rw' D Uw' U L' R Uw' B2 Rw R2 Fw'
*5. *D Bw Dw2 Rw B D U2 B' Fw F' R' F' D' Dw Bw' L B Fw' F' Dw F' L Bw' Dw Bw' D2 L Rw2 D Uw' Lw Dw Lw2 Rw Uw' Rw R U2 B' Bw' Lw2 Uw2 B' Bw R' Uw' Rw' B2 U' Lw' U2 Bw2 Uw' Fw R' U2 R' B2 Uw2 Bw'

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Clock*
*1. *UUdd u=-3,d=-2 / dUdU u=5,d=6 / ddUU u=-5,d=2 / UdUd u=1,d=-3 / dUUU u=1 / UdUU u=3 / UUUd u=-4 / UUdU u=1 / UUUU u=-3 / dddd d=-3 / dUUd
*2. *UUdd u=0,d=5 / dUdU u=-3,d=5 / ddUU u=3,d=6 / UdUd u=2,d=3 / dUUU u=-5 / UdUU u=-4 / UUUd u=0 / UUdU u=-3 / UUUU u=-5 / dddd d=6 / UdUU
*3. *UUdd u=0,d=-2 / dUdU u=6,d=-4 / ddUU u=-1,d=5 / UdUd u=0,d=4 / dUUU u=-5 / UdUU u=5 / UUUd u=-4 / UUdU u=3 / UUUU u=4 / dddd d=6 / Uddd
*4. *UUdd u=-4,d=1 / dUdU u=4,d=-1 / ddUU u=-2,d=-3 / UdUd u=-4,d=1 / dUUU u=-5 / UdUU u=3 / UUUd u=1 / UUdU u=-5 / UUUU u=-3 / dddd d=2 / ddUd
*5. *UUdd u=4,d=6 / dUdU u=-5,d=-2 / ddUU u=3,d=-2 / UdUd u=2,d=6 / dUUU u=1 / UdUU u=-3 / UUUd u=-2 / UUdU u=0 / UUUU u=0 / dddd d=-3 / ddUd

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
*2. *R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
*3. *R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
*4. *R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
*5. *R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'

*PyraMinx*
*1. *L B' L R B L R' L R' B L B' L R U R L u l' b' 
*2. *U' R' U R' L B' R L B L R L B u' r l' 
*3. *U L R' U' R L' U L' U' B L' B' L' R B r b' 
*4. *R' L' R' L U R' u' r' l b' 
*5. *L' R' L' R' L' R' U' R U' R' L' U' L U L r' l' 

*Square-1*
*1. *(-5,-4) (3,6) (0,5) (-2,4) (0,2) (0,3) (6,0) (-5,0) (0,5) (0,4) (5,2) (0,4) (4,2) (6,4) (0,2) (6,2) (6,0)
*2. *(0,6) (6,6) (0,1) (6,5) (3,3) (0,1) (6,4) (6,4) (0,5) (6,3) (-5,2) (0,4) (-3,2) (0,2) (-1,2) (0,2)
*3. *(3,0) (0,3) (-5,2) (6,2) (6,2) (6,0) (4,4) (0,5) (6,0) (0,3) (-2,2) (-4,5) (2,0) (0,3) (4,3) (0,4) (6,0)
*4. *(0,6) (0,-3) (6,0) (-3,1) (6,5) (0,2) (5,0) (0,4) (2,0) (3,5) (1,3) (6,0) (0,2) (-3,0) (-3,4) (-3,5) (0,1) (0,0)
*5. *(0,-3) (6,-3) (3,1) (0,5) (0,2) (3,0) (-3,2) (6,0) (6,5) (0,4) (0,5) (0,2) (4,0) (6,2) (-2,0) (5,2) (0,4) (0,0)


----------



## aronpm (Feb 22, 2010)

*3x3x3*: (20.52), 20.34, 18.27, (16.13), 18.77 = 19.13
Comment: Not bad I guess.

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*: DNF(2:47.43), DNF(2:43.33), DNF(2:20.75)
Comment: I haven't practiced BLD lately, I've been focused on 3x3 speed. I used Old Pochmann for the first solve because I didn't revise my R2 algorithms.
*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*: 
Comment:


----------



## onionhoney (Feb 22, 2010)

2x2
2.91, 4.59, 2.27, 2.43, 1.57 =2.54 Nice scrambles lol

3x3


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Feb 22, 2010)

2x2: 3.66, 3.22, 4.61, 4.01, 3.66 = 3.78
3x3: 15.17, 13.88, 9.48, 17.40, 15.48 = 14.84 Nonlucky 9.48 
3x3OH: 24.68, 25.41, 25.50, 27.10, 24.03 = 25.20
4x4: 49.58, 58.11, 56.46, 49.35, 58.52 = 54.71
Pyraminx: 4.56, 6.51, 3.76, 7.05, 7.63 = 6.04
Clock: 9.04, 8.00, 9.22, 9.76, 8.35 = 8.87 Meh.
Magic: 2.31, 2.05, 1.25, DNF, DNS = DNF >_>
Square-1: 12.04, 20.00, 16.02, 18.59, 15.98 = 16.86 
Master Magic: 3.65, 3.63, 3.13, 4.08, 3.18 = 3.49
2-4 relay: 1:01.44 4-12-45 O_O
2-5 relay: 2:56.55 4-14-51-1:47
Megaminx: 1:30.20, 1:30.79, 1:31.10, (1:16.20), (1:36.91) = 1:30.70
5x5: 1:43.42, 1:44.92, DNF(1:30.86), 1:38.76, 1:27.37 = 1:42.37
6x6: 3:13.55, 3:12.82, 3:19.72, 3:05.16, 3:24.51 = 3:15.36


----------



## StachuK1992 (Feb 22, 2010)

2x2x2: 8.91 
(7.65), 7.71, 8.74, (11.31), 10.27


----------



## Laura O (Feb 22, 2010)

*3x3*: 31.10, 37.22, 38.98, 36.50, 35.43 = 36.38
*Clock*: 10.44, 9.95, 9.55, 10.49, 10.15 = 10.18
Comment: argh... the batteries of my timer are dead so I had to use the keyboard and missed the space bar in 4 of 5 solves 

*Pyraminx*: 13.63, 14.03, 13.79, 10.43, 17.09 = 13.82
*4x4*: 2:37.24, 2:08.62, 2:26.15, 2:58.72, 2:39.07 = 2:34.15
*2-4 Relay*: 4:13.86
Comment: forgot 2 edges at 4x4 and had to start with the last steps..


----------



## mixia123 (Feb 22, 2010)

Get a seat on the first page……

*2x2x2*
Statistics for 02-23-2010 11:23:20

Average: 8.80
Standard Deviation: 0.49
Best Time: 7.64
Worst Time: 9.95
Individual Times:
1. 8.00	
2.	(7.64)	
3.	(9.95)	
4.	9.55	
5.	8.84	

*3x3x3*
Statistics for 02-23-2010 12:47:54

Average: 21.72
Standard Deviation: 1.00
Best Time: 19.02
Worst Time: 24.22
Individual Times:
1.	(24.22)	
2.	22.55	
3.	(19.02)	
4.	19.89	
5.	22.72	

*4x4x4*
Statistics for 02-23-2010 12:05:39

Average: 1:45.54
Standard Deviation: 3.78
Best Time: 1:35.75
Worst Time: 2:10.56
Individual Times:
1.	(1:35.75)
2.	1:49.44
3.	(2:10.56)	
4.	1:38.66
5.	1:48.52

*5x5x5*
Statistics for 02-23-2010 12:39:22

Average: 3:32.99
Standard Deviation: 11.44
Best Time: 3:04.81
Worst Time: 3:57.02
Individual Times:
1.	3:12.48	
2.	3:46.62	
3.	3:39.88	
4.	(3:57.02)	
5.	(3:04.81)

*3x3x3 One Handed*
Statistics for 02-27-2010 11:20:22
Average: 45.85
Standard Deviation: 11.44
Best Time: 31.25
Worst Time: 51.96
Individual Times:
1.	51.85
2.	49.09
3.	31.25
4.	51.96
5.	45.08



*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*
1.	2:31.67

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay
*
*Magic (Just do 5 solves)*



*Square-1*


----------



## Novriil (Feb 22, 2010)

*2x2x2*
7.54, 4.39, 6.40, 5.03, 5.25 = session avg: 5.56 (σ = 0.60)
Still with my ES.. but after it popped randomly it seems much better.

*3x3x3*
15.39, 20.83, 15.62, 21.13, 11.75 = session avg: 17.28 (σ = 2.51)
that last scramble was crazy.. I got nice x-cross, in inspection I saw another F2L (opposite to the x-cross one I believe, I saw that it would be entered just by one little move and after that I'd have either sexy move*3 or even faster alg), easy OLL and U perm. nice inconsistency..

*5x5x5*
2:18.50, 2:33.68, 2:44.23, 2:12.50, 2:27.29 = session avg: 2:26.49 (σ = 6.22)
Very nice.. almost a PB single and average. only 1 second missing from both.

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
18.97, DNF(9.02), DNF(17.56)

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
DNF(6:33.19), DNF(6:24.41), 4:24.12
Silly mistakes on the first two ones. failing with an alg or something (second was the last alg and I did F' instead of F :fp) last one was the most difficult scramble on the first look but I managed to memo it fast and luckily a success..

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
1/2 19:43.16
arghh.. so easy memo on 2nd but I messed something up. On the first I had a lucky success. I forgot parity, then undid 3 edges, did the parity and it was success 

*3x3x3 One Handed*
31.99, 35.17, 43.35, 45.60, 29.43 = session avg: 36.83 (σ = 4.78)
inconsistency :/

*3x3x3 With Feet*
2:20.17, 2:37.13, 2:06.86 = session mean: 2:21.39

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
DNF. I did 53 move solve and then I miswrote something. So that on 57th minute I just checked the result and I saw that it was unsolved. I didn't have the time to fix it.

*Magic*
1.47, 1.60, 1.44, 5.10, 1.75 = session avg: 1.61 (σ = 0.11)
on the 4th solve one of the strings came almost off and I had to solve it slowly. Last one I made a bit slowly in order to not get a DNF or break my magic.

*Master Magic*
4.90, 6.47, 6.69, 5.11, 4.88 = session avg: 5.49 (σ = 0.70)
Good solves.

*MegaMinx*
3:45.27, 3:25.94, 3:59.10, DNF(4:29.24), 3:36.11 = session avg: 3:46.83 (σ = 9.45)
So close.. barely no over-4 counting times. Messed up the 4th try.

*PyraMinx*
12.79, 13.19, 12.35, 6.13, 10.33 = session avg: 11.82 (σ = 1.07)
pretty bad.

*Square-1*
3:08.40, 1:39.62, 1:59.60, 1:08.44, 1:33.70 = session avg: 1:44.31 (σ = 11.08)
No.. Almost every solve was with parity and on the first I messed it up.


----------



## Shortey (Feb 22, 2010)

What's up with the reservations? :confused:


----------



## James Ludlow (Feb 22, 2010)

_jamesdeanludlow_

*Magic*: 1.40, 1.34, 1.34, 1.36, DNF = *1.37*
Comment: Yes.
*Master Magic*: 2.80, 2.77, 2.69, DNF, 2.93 = *2.83*
Comment. QQ and trying-to-speedcube are not allowed to play this game this week lol. I've done a lot of practise to drag my times down. My new PB single is now 2.64.
*2x2*: 9.44, 7.41, 9.78, 7.00, 8.28 = *8.38*
Comment: 2 OLL skips.
*3x3*: 23.44, 22.15, 20.33, 24.92, 25.02 = *23.50*
Comment: All NL
*4x4*: 1.22.61, 1.25.44, 1.26.49, 1.27.97, 1.26.75 = *1.26.23*
Comment: Must try harder.
*5x5*: 2.33.50, 2.26.97, DNF, 2.35.56, 2.27.13 = *2.32.06*
Comment: Stupid mistake on 3rd. I missed the fact that I still had 1 YB and 1 YG tredge swapped. Didn't see untill I was at OLL.
*6x6*: 5.17.05, 4.57.59, 5.01.09, 4.45.08, 4.58.95 = *4.59.21*
Comment: Yes - First sub 5 avg of 5. I've had loads and loads of sub5 singles, but have never strung an avg together.
*7x7*: 7.59.82, 7.55.55, 7.58.01, 7.44.86, DNS = *7.57.79*
*3x3 OH*: DNF, 1.03.59, 58.11, 1.16.71, 68.71 = *1.09.67*
Commentro-tip - ALWAYS DNF your first solve if you want a PB avg. I really like this Mini Diansheng I'm using at the mo.
*2-4 Relay*: *1.50.00*
Comment: Lol. 4x4 felt good. PB
*2-5 Relay*:*4.54.81*
Comment: Lol. 4x4 felt bad.
*Clock*: 18.00, 17.50, 15.99, 17.53, DNF = *17.68*
*Pyraminx*: 22.50, 14.83, 10.94, 14.21, 12.43 = *13.82*
Comment: Very good.
*Megaminx*: 3.25.77, 3.09.32, 3.14.88, DNF, 3.08.02 = *3.16.66*
Comment. Forgot to start timer on 4th.
*Square1*: 57.55, 1.14.16, 1.16.81, 1.15.46, 1.38.43 = *1.12.14*
Comment: Twas a week of parity.
*3X3 FMC*: *54 moves*
Comment:Straigh Fridrich for some bonus points.


Spoiler



F R L F B2 U B x2 (7)
D2 F U' F' U R' U' R (8)
U2 F U F' (4)
L U L' (3)
U2 F' U' F U2 F' U' F y2 (8)
L' U L U2 L' U' y' L' U L U F (11)
U' y2 R2' D' F U' F U F' D R2 B U' B' (13)


----------



## Yes We Can! (Feb 22, 2010)

2x2: 4.05, (3.53), 4.36, 4.05, (4.76) = 4.15
3x3: 11.92, 12.26, (11.75), (12.46), 12.02 = 12.07
4x4: (1:12.08), 59.37, (55.75), 1:03.68, 1:02.28 = 1:01.77
5x5: (2:00.44), (1:54.80), 1:58.02, 1:57.24, 1:56.95 = 1:57.40
3x3 OH: 37.92, 35.80, (1:01.34), 31.00, (30.21) = 34.90
Pyra: (15.37), 12.96, (5.34), 9.14, 11.01 = 11.04
2x2 BLD: 40.72, DNF, 27.09 = 27.09
3x3 BLD: 1:34.01, DNF, DNF = 1:34.01
4x4 BLD: 20:54.70, DNF, DNS = 20:54.70
Multi BLD: 2/3 15:04
Magic: 1.09, (1.08), (DNF), 1.58, 1.28 = 1.32


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Feb 22, 2010)

*2x2* : (5.90), 4.75, (4.07), 4.14, 4.88 = 4.59

*Square-1* : 47.67, (55.06), (36.29), 45.83, 43.21 = 45.57

*Magic* : (1.66), 1.59, 1.56, (1.39), 1.64 = 1.59

*3x3 OH* : 26.57, 29.01, (30.07), 25.74, (19.10) = 27.11
That last scramble was so easy 

*3x3* : 12.67, (14.68), 12.44, 12.63, (11.68) = 12.58
0.10 SD  I'm very happy with this, and I thank god for being opp color neutral  Most of these solves were yellow cross solves.

*2-3-4 Relay* : 1:23.32
That was a very fast 4x4 solve.

*3x3 FMC* : 43


Spoiler



R B2 R' B L B L'
D B' D' U B2 U' R' U'
R B2 R2 B'
U R2 U' R U R U'
D' R' D R' D' R2 D
R' U2 R' F' B U2 F B' R' U2



*4x4* : (1:04.93), 1:01.81, 59.72, (58.36), 58.40 = 59.98
Just cutting sub 1 >_>

*3x3 BLD* : DNF(2:05.67), DNF(2:05.09), 2:14.38 = 2:14.38
Very bad scrambles!

*2x2 BLD* : 29.06, 34.48, DNF(38.87) = 29.06

*Megaminx* : 2:26.47, 2:27.47, 2:09.25, (2:06.04), (2:49.16) = 2:21.06

*3x3 MTS* : (1:44.62), 1:40.85, 1:37.35, (1:24.21), 1:32.45 = 1:36.88

*5x5* : 4:06.23, (3:58.26), (4:25.13), 4:04.22, 4:00.22 = 4:03.56

*3x3 Multi BLD* : 2/2 in 6:32.52
Not really in the mood for BLD, so I just did 2

*4x4 BLD* : 15:10.86, DNS, DNS
Should be sub 15... I messed up 4 centers so I had to reverse it and start again.


----------



## MichaelErskine (Feb 22, 2010)

Morten said:


> What's up with the reservations? :confused:



I'll see your pointless complaint post and raise you one pointless complaint-complaint post


----------



## James Ludlow (Feb 22, 2010)

MichaelErskine said:


> Morten said:
> 
> 
> > What's up with the reservations? :confused:
> ...



Woah! I fold. It's getting a bit intense for me now.


----------



## Shortey (Feb 22, 2010)

MichaelErskine said:


> Morten said:
> 
> 
> > What's up with the reservations? :confused:
> ...



My post wasn't actually pointless. This one is though. =P


----------



## MichaelErskine (Feb 22, 2010)

Michael Erskine
*2x2x2:* 9.37, (12.24), 10.24, (9.20), 11.65 = *10.42*
*3x3x3:* (38.16), 50.31+, 42.47, 40.93, (53.13) = *44.57*
(not good but it'll do until I acquire some skill!)
*4x4x4:* (3:04.62), 2:31.61, (2:30.65), 2:45.59, 2:47.22 = *2:41.47*
*5x5x5:* (4:36.08), (3:52.97), 4:35.87, 3:58.38, 4:12.12 = *4:15.46*
*6x6x6:* 7:53.33, 7:46.36, (7:08.56), (8:14.81), 7:32.44 = *7:44.04*
*7x7x7:* (11:33.71), 12:57.47, 12:26.66, (13:54.68), 12:28.59 = *12:37.57*
*2x2x2 Blindfolded:* 
*3x3x3 Blindfolded:* DNF (6/12 edges 2:40 memo 6:02 total - some sort of flipped edge failure!), DNF (8/12 edges 3min memo 6:14 total - missed the orange blue flipped edge and put another in wrong), DNF (6/12 edges 2:45 memo 7:30 total - 2 edges were flipped, 2 were swapped) = *DNF*
*3x3x3 One Handed:* (2:43.73), (1:21.98), 1:25.21, 1:29.38, 1:28.54 = *1:27.71*
*3x3x3 With Feet:* 
*3x3x3 Match the scramble:* 
*3x3x3 Fewest Moves:* 
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay:* *3:47.59*
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay:* *7:43.23*
*Magic:* 2.32, 2.32, (2.43), (1.99), 2.05 = *2.23*
(trying to get all 2.32 - damn!)
*Master Magic:* (11.78), 10.37, 10.26, (9.54), 10.43 = *10.35*
(missing strings - mini master magic from popbuying - very cute but very fragile)
*Clock:* 27.86, (42.46), (22.69), 22.91, 24.35 = *25.04*
(I suuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuckity suuuuuuuuuuuuck!!)
*MegaMinx:* 4:18.09+, 4:07.81, (5:12.94), 4:07.68, (3:47.03) = *4:11.19*
*PyraMinx:* 
*Square-1:* (2:36.96), (1:47.12), 2:01.80, 2:02.14, 2:34.17 = *2:12.70*
(consistently poor!)


----------



## MichaelErskine (Feb 22, 2010)

Morten said:


> MichaelErskine said:
> 
> 
> > Morten said:
> ...


Yes, I hear your complaint about the reservations -- we've talked about it at length and there was a rule established: you must post an actual result. 

However, a rule that isn't enforced isn't a rule at all! I don't wield the banstick and my threats are as empty as my speedcubing trophy cabinet! Maybe a moderator would have a word.

Anyhow, it doesn't take long to do magic - that's what I usually post if I want to start the competition early.


----------



## JunwenYao (Feb 22, 2010)

*Junwen Yao.*

*2x2x2*
1. 5.12	
2. (6.11)	
3. (4.44)	
4. 4.58	
5. 5.77	
Average: 5.16
Sick 6.11sec.
*
4x4x4*
1. (1:15.26) 
2. (1:00.30) 
3. 1:04.72	
4. 1:12.76	
5. 1:10.42	
Average: 1:09.30
damn.

*7x7x7* :fp
1. (DNF) :fp	
2. 8:23.13 :fp	
3. 9:16.47 :fp	
4. 8:29.90 :fp
5. (8:00.00) :fp	
Average: 8:43.17 :fp.

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
1. 1:09.34+ 
2. 1:15.11	
3. DNF	
So bad.Sleepy Zzzzzz...

*3x3x3 One Handed*
1. (43.64) 
2. 38.41	
3. (35.19) 
4. 41.36	
5. 39.53	
Average: 39.77
Cube:typeAV! Cube is good for OH.but the results is suck.

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
1. 3:39.25 
2. DNF	
3. 4:42.75	

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
1. (2:28.30)	
2. 2:28.27	
3. 2:04.36	
4. 2:09.59	
5. (1:56.30)
Average: 2:14.07
Funny.

*Megaminx*
1. 2:46.55	
2. 2:40.12	
3. (3:07.11) :fp	
4. (2:39.47) 
5. 2:50.73	
Average: 2:45.80
:fp

*Pyraminx*
1. 12.94	
2. (12.64
3. (17.56)
4. 14.92	
5. 15.20	
Average: 14.35
Stop cubing is long time.

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay
1:44.48*

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay: 
4:14.53 *
PB .


----------



## Toad (Feb 22, 2010)

*Clock:* 16.59, (DNF), 16.35, 17.03, (15.47) =*16.66*
PB single and PB ave5  I love this puzzle so much.

*2x2:* (7.98+), 5.35, 6.88, 5.02, (4.93) =*5.75*
Rofl, awful.

*3x3:* 18.32, (21.77), 20.54, (17.09), 19.70 =*19.52*
I have no idea why this was so bad 

*3x3 OH:* (40.75), 35.24, (31.60), 40.65, 32.16 =*36.02*
Dropped cube on 4th solve lol, general average.

*4x4:* 1:38.37, 1:44.88, 1:34.06, (1:45.80), (1:28.38) =*1:39.10*
Very bad, lots of parity and lots of mistakes 

*2x2 BLD:* 42.58, DNF, DNF =*42.58*
PB using Old Pochmann.

*2-4 Relay: 1:56.80*
Pretty bad, PLL skip on 4x4 lol.

*FMC: 46 Moves*
Nice F2L, shame about LL really.


Spoiler



D2 U' R U R' U' R D2
U' B' R B' U B2 U B'
U' F' U' F
B' U' B

R B U B' U' R'
B' U' B U' B' U2 B' (B B2 cancellation in PLL)
U B U B' U' B' U' B' U B'



Not doing 3BLD solves until I've finished learning M2 (hopefully next week).


----------



## Micael (Feb 22, 2010)

3x3x3 multi: 3/4 = 2 in 11:31 [6:54]


----------



## ManasijV (Feb 22, 2010)

3x3: 13.68, 13.91, 12.37, 13.02, 13.32
3x3 OH: 24.88, 26.19, 25.85, 24.93, 25.39
3x3 BLD: 2:05.79, DNF(1:27.32), 1:53.95
First 3 solves after more than a week so I'm not too disappointed. Second was off by M2 no idea why I would do that! 3rd memo confusion!


----------



## oskarasbrink (Feb 22, 2010)

SimonWestlund:

2x2: 4.23, 6.40, 3.38, 4.07, 3.51 = 3.94
3x3: 14.89, 15.39, 9.82, 9.99, 14.83 = 13.24
4x4: 51.01, 51.65, 56.34, 48.23, 57.95 = 53.00 - bad parity occurance.
5x5: 1:29.50, 1:30.30, 1:37.71, 1:48.26, 1:41.22 = 1:36.41
2x2 BLD: 23.70, DNF(35.65), DNF(16.22) = 23.70
3x3 BLD: 1:29.45, 1:32.55, 2:23.53 = 1:29.45 - 
3x3 OH: 26.94, DNF(28.28), 21.34, 24.13, 23.45 = 24.84
2-4 relay: 1:13.36
2-5 relay: 2:54.97
clock: 11.38, 12.24, 11.41, 12.73, 11.37 = 11.67 - -.-
pyraminx: 4.48, 4.63, 5.41, 6.78, 6.27 = 5.44
square-1: 21.54, 20.74, 17.93, 25.65, 29.60 = 22.64


----------



## Faz (Feb 22, 2010)

2x2: 4.92, 3.97, 3.77, 3.51, 2.33 = 3.75
Hardest. scrambles. evar.
3x3: 11.87, 10.99, 11.00, 9.74, 10.97 = 10.99
...
Pyraminx: 6.91, 6.52, 6.98, 6.95, 8.99 = 6.95
Meh.
2x2BLD: 26.42+, 9.78, 13.53+ = 9.48
Off to school now.
4x4: 48.50, 48.73, 48.90, 50.30, 52.47 = 49.31
Lmao i suck at 4x4 now 
5x5: 1:11.96, 1:24.13, 1:20.09, 1:19.41, 1:33.04 = 1:21.21
wtf why do i always do so badly at these comps 
3x3OH: 23.21, 20.13, 19.32, 19.88, 21.24
Ugh
Sq-1: DNF(0.06), 22.20, 25.97, 42.27, 24.28 = 30.84
Lol.


----------



## Baian Liu (Feb 22, 2010)

*2x2x2:* 5.29, 4.01, 4.09, (5.54), (2.78) = 4.34
Bad scrambles.
*2x2x2 BLD:* DNF, DNF, DNF = DNF
*3x3x3 BLD:* DNF, 7:33.08, DNF = 7:33.08
2 flipped edges on the last one...
*Multi:* 0/2 (DNF) 23:36.10
First attempt at multi. Off by an edge 3-cycle on cube #1 and 2 flipped edges on cube #2.


----------



## Escher (Feb 22, 2010)

2x2: (2.82), 2.71, (2.33), 2.62, 2.70 = 2.68
Pseudoblocks + EG1 ftw...


----------



## nlCuber22 (Feb 22, 2010)

*2x2*: (5.91), 5.47, 5.75, (3.94), 4.77 => *5.33*
About average. It was CLL/Ortega/LBL/Ortega/CLL. I'm getting better at 2x2.
Scrambles were sorta hard >_>

*3x3*: 13.84, 17.27, (12.25), (17.81), 15.83 => *15.65*
Comments: Normal average, but some nice singles in there too. 
3rd scramble was pretty easy.

*2x2 BLD*: 13.53, 20.02+, DNF(20.50) => 13.53
Good  I was hoping for all successes though, I've been practicing BLD.

*3x3 BLD*: DNF(1:26.16), DNF(1:02.02), DNF(1:12.65) => DNF
 On the 1st one, memo was REALLY fast, would've been a PB by a wide margin. Messed up a setup move somewhere. On the second one, I was in the middle of doing edges and I popped. On the third one, I was doing edges but my mom started talking to me and screwed up my memo


----------



## DavidWoner (Feb 22, 2010)

*2x2:* (2.87), 3.14, (3.60), 3.13, 3.15 = *3.14*
I don't get what everybody is bawwwing about.


----------



## flee135 (Feb 22, 2010)

*2x2x2*: 5.01, 4.18, 5.11, (4.16), (5.14) = 4.77
CLL!!!

*3x3x3*: 15.60, (13.83), 15.67, 15.79, (15.83) = 15.69
So bad! I haven't been practicing 3x3 at all recently. SD=0.08, which is good I guess. At least it's consistent...

*4x4x4*: (1:02.92), 1:03.36, (1:24.61), 1:05.63, 1:09.20 = 1:06.06

*5x5x5*: 2:03.80, 2:09.37, 2:04.88, (2:02.58), (2:13.50) = 2:06.02
Wow. I think this may be my best, but I'm not sure.

*Pyraminx*: 5.74, (4.99), (6.39), 6.20, 6.03 = 5.99
Boooo. I need a new pyraminx...


----------



## Evan Liu (Feb 22, 2010)

*2x2:* (8.81) 7.99 6.48 (5.67) 6.78 => 7.08

Comment: The holy number =P

*3x3:* 18.49 20.30 (21.86) (16.77) 17.63 => 18.81

*4x4:* (1:25.22) 1:37.01 (1:42.48) 1:37.26 1:35.55 => 1:36.61

Comment: This is what one week of not practicing does. 

*5x5:* 3:39.16, 3:36.31, 3:33.29, 3:29.08, 3:37.32 => 3:35.64

*3x3 OH:* 36.83 37.87 37.76 (32.39) (41.10) => 37.48

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay:* 2:05.75

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay:* 5:41.86

*Magic:* (3.40) 3.32 (1.30) 1.34 1.32 => 1.99

Comment: First two were +2.


----------



## MTGjumper (Feb 22, 2010)

2x2: 3.69, 4.33, (3.14), 3.29, (4.50) = 3.77
lol Ortega

3x3: 11.20, (13.09), (10.26), 11.86, 11.35 = 11.47
Good good 

4x4: (58.92), 58.82, 55.62, (53.46), 56.74 = 57.06
Chris Ness is awesome.

5x5:

234: 1:12.30

2345: 3:09.20

3x3 OH: (23.59), 24.47, (27.83), 27.52, 26.80 = 26.26

2x2 BLD: DNF, 32.64, DNF = 32.64

Sq-1: (10.82), (16.31), 11.59, 11.62, 12.21 = 11.81
lol riddonk. Also, fourth had adj parity


----------



## RyanO (Feb 22, 2010)

Pyraminx: (6.25), (13.34), 7.89, 6.58, 8.47 = 7.65


----------



## dunpeal2064 (Feb 22, 2010)

2x2: 8.33, 9.01, (6.59), (10.34), 7.71 = 8.35
I hate my Maru 2x2 right now. 

3x3: (24.27), 28.34, 29.99, (32.01), 27.49 = 28.61
This is so fail for me. I should've waited until tomorrow to do the rest of these. 

4x4: 2:02.56, 1:53.50, 1:47.56, (2:09.98), (1:42.41) = 1:54.54


3x3OH: 1:07.37, (1:19.54), 1:16.76, 1:07.65, (56.42) = 1:10.59
Worse than last week, but the 56 is good for me, almost pb. 

2x2-4x4Relay: 2:48.47

Magic: 1.47, 1.48, (1.65), (1.44), 1.57 = 1.50
Warming up really helps. This is my pb avg5 =)


----------



## cincyaviation (Feb 23, 2010)

pyraminx: (12.81), 20.77, 19.28, (24.97), 15.50 = 18.52

2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay: 3:57.86

2x2: 7.44, 9.91, 9.20, 5.56, 9.63 = 8.76

3x3 one handed: 1:43.06, 1:55.06, 1:38.21, 1:38.02, 1:40.76 = 1:40.68

3x3: 31.64, 23.50, 24.74, 23.66, 26.31 = 24.90


----------



## SebCube (Feb 23, 2010)

2x2x2:
1:	00:09.72	
2:	00:16.42	
3:	00:09.20	
4:	00:15.55	
5:	00:14.15	
Avg. 5: 00:13.01 

3x3x3:
1:	00:29.33	
2:	00:26.33	
3:	00:29.77	
4:	00:30.07	
5:	00:26.38	
Avg. 5: 00:28.38

4x4x4:
1: 02:26.82
2:	02:37.92	
3:	02:53.27	
4:	02:42.73	
5:	02:40.82
Avg. 5: 2:40.49	

3x3x3 OH:
1:	01:30.69	
2:	01:49.61	
3:	01:14.30	
4:	01:14.43	
5:	01:17.41	
Avg. 5: 01:25.29

2-3-4 Relay:
1:	03:10.57


----------



## mande (Feb 23, 2010)

2x2: 8.99, (10.37), (6.26), 8.71, 8.66 = 8.78
Comment: OK considering that I can't use my left index finger at all.

3x3: 18.99, 19.00, 17.80, (17.32), (22.55) = 18.60
Comment: Great.

3x3 OH: 40.05, 35.95, (42.00), (33.20), 35.71 = 37.24
Comment: Very good.

3x3 BLD: DNF(2:04.13), 2:11.31, 2:18.85 = 2:11.31
Comment: Wow, all memos were sub 1. First solve was off by a 3 cycle of edges. 2nd solve popped slightly in between.

3x3 MTS: (1:48.94), 1:15.73, 1:24.20, 1:17.35, (1:00.07) = 1:19.09
Comment: Good, nearly sub 1 single.

3x3 FMC: 40 moves
Solution:
2x2x2: L2 F R B2 F2 L2 U'
Pseudo F2L: R2 D2 F2 D' R D R' F D' F2 R F D R D' R'
OLL: L D L' D L D2 L'
Last 4 edges: F D R2 D2 R2 D2 R2 D F' D'

Total = 40 moves.

5x5: 4:43.34, DNS, DNS, DNS, DNS = DNF
Comment: After one solve, my hands were aching and I didn't even feel like continuing.

Megaminx: (3:01.36), 3:31.95, 3:33.46, (3:42.61), 3:30.82 = 3:32.08
Comment: Reasonable.

2x2 BLD: 1:02.28, 1:15.36, 1:05.14 = 1:02.28
Comment: Not so good.


----------



## x-colo-x (Feb 23, 2010)

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*: 1:47.69, DNF, 1:51.98 = 1:47.69
*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded:* 0/2 DNF


----------



## pjk (Feb 23, 2010)

*3x3:* (14.68), 14.42, (12.75), 13.44, 14.47 => *14.11*
No warmups, so good enough.


----------



## Edam (Feb 23, 2010)

*2x2* 12.47, 12.33, (12.90), (7.21), 10.72 = *11.84*
_i fail hard at 2x2_
*3x3* (17.28), 16.27, (15.31), 16.84, 16.69 = *16.60*
_ hopefully the start of some consistant sub17 times.. _
*4x4* 1:39.53, (1:40.83), 1:31.96, (1:18.34), 1:19.16 = *1:30.22*
_sadface.._
*5x5* (2:29.65), 2:47.58, 2:33.46, 2:35.78, (2:53.47) = *2:38.94*

*magic* (1.06), 1.05, (0.96), 1.05, 1.00 = *1.03*
_having a good day for magic  _


----------



## Toad (Feb 23, 2010)

Edam said:


> *2x2* 12.47, 12.33, (12.90), (7.21), 10.72 = *11.84*
> _i fail hard at 2x2_
> *3x3* (17.28), 16.27, (15.31), 16.84, 16.69 = *16.60*
> _ hopefully the start of some consistant sub17 times.. _
> ...



Wow at your 2x2 times... What cube you got and what method you use...?


----------



## LarsN (Feb 23, 2010)

4x4x4BLD: DNF(10:29.32), 9:43.85, DNS = 9:43.85 
comment: first sub10 

5x5x5BLD: 15:15, DNF(14:37), 17:26 = 15:15
comment: subWR  yet somewhat dissapointed that I didn't get that second attempt. I cycled one 3-cycle of +centers the wrong way.


----------



## 04mucklowd (Feb 23, 2010)

2x2: 6.58, 5.85, 6.67, 5.82, 4.83 = 6.08
3x3: 18.73, 19.22, 16.54, 20.14, 20.51 = 19.36
2x2 BLD: DNF(1:28.18), DNF(1:17.56), DNF(1:35.62)
3x3 OH: DNF(1:09.17), DNF(1:15.26), 1:11.05, 59.66, 51.98 = DNF
5x5: 2:41.56, 2:21.24, 2:50.13, 2:29.85, 2:32.32=2:34.57 

megaminx: 1:52.46, 2:21.55, 2:07.69, 2:22.25, 2:01.86 = 2:10.36

Yay all bad!!!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 23, 2010)

LarsN said:


> 5x5x5BLD: 15:15, DNF(14:37), 17:26 = 15:15
> comment: subWR  yet somewhat dissapointed that I didn't get that second attempt. I cycled one 3-cycle of +centers the wrong way.



Wow, Lars, awesome - Congratulations! Everyone is getting so good these days! I did 17:06.93 on the first one, so I have to step it up on the last two if I want to beat you.


----------



## Imperatrix (Feb 23, 2010)

3x3: 38.86, 33.97, 30.48, 27.74, 32.06 = 32.62


----------



## Edam (Feb 23, 2010)

randomtoad said:


> Wow at your 2x2 times... What cube you got and what method you use...?



one that i made from a miniDS. it's ok but quite locky and feels a bit strange because I never filled it in, so the plastic bends quite a lot. 

I use lbl and couldn't see much for these scrambles. 
also, i suck 2x2.


----------



## Mvcuber12 (Feb 23, 2010)

*2x2:* 2.68, 2.78, 3.14, (2.35), (3.16) = *2.87*
*3x3:* 9.44, (8.95), (10.48), 9.08, 10.46 = *9.66*
*4x4:* 48.50, 47.90, (56.80), (1:08.79), 50.19 = *48.86*
*5x5:* 1:29.03, (1:30.90), 1:26.72, 1:28.41, (1:24.18) = *1:28.05*
*6x6:* (3:11.19), 2:58.47, 2:55.93, 2:50.02, 2:49.98 = *2:54.81*
*7x7:* 
*2x2bld:* 11.35, DNF, 4.32 = *4.32*
*3x3bld:*
*3x3OH:* 18.26, 21.99, 22.02, (23.84), (17.38) = *20.76*
*MTS:* 41.78, 50.80, 51.09, (53.62), (36.17) = *47.89*
*2-4:*
*2-5:*
*clock:* (14.78), 13.65, 13.40, 12.74, (11.81) = 
*megaminx:* 1:46.56, 1:45.06, (1:51.02), 1:49.25, (1:33.43) = 
*pyraminx:* (7.19), 6.83, 6.00, (4.68), 6.71 = 
*sq1:* (15.94), (18.78), 17.55, 17.81, 18.46 =


----------



## Gunnar (Feb 23, 2010)

2x2: (7.18), 7.06, 6.15, 5.96, (3.89) => 6.39

3x3: 14.41, (13.38), 14.18, 15.22, (15.86) => 14.60

3x3 BLD: 2:38.41, 2:15.56, DNF(2:11.99) => 2:15.56
Comment: Pretty good speed for me.

3x3 OH: 25.53, (DNF), 22.72, 20.47, (20.02) = 22.91
Comment: Really bad solves. I'm usually 3s better.


----------



## sutty17 (Feb 23, 2010)

2x2x2: 11.00 (11.36) 8.38 8.66 (7.67) = 9.35
3x3x3: (19.53) 22.32 22.13 (25.05) 21.24 = 21.90
4x4x4: (1:38.64) (1:17.72) 1:30.06 1:34.50 1:19.09 = 1:27.88
5x5x5: 3:11.10 2:45.41 (3:16.37) 3:00.89 (2:41.05) = 2:59.13
7x7x7: 9:03.54 (10:03.27) 9:43.39 (8:56.21) 9:32.25 = 9:26.39
3x3x3 OH: 57.36 (38.23) 59.86 49.10 (1:07.08) = 55.44
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4: 2:17.79
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5: 5:05.43
Pyraminx: 10.32 11.92 (13.63) (7.41) 11.82 = 11.35


----------



## LarsN (Feb 23, 2010)

Mike Hughey said:


> LarsN said:
> 
> 
> > 5x5x5BLD: 15:15, DNF(14:37), 17:26 = 15:15
> ...



Thanks Mike. This is warm up for the weekend. It's gonna be so exciting to see all the results for 5x5x5BLD in different competitions this week.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 23, 2010)

LarsN said:


> Mike Hughey said:
> 
> 
> > LarsN said:
> ...



Well, good luck to you too. Looks like you're in about the same shape as me - we're the slow ones who still have a chance at the WR. Then there are all the really fast guys. (Ville, Tim, and Chester being the main ones, I think, and Rafal if he shows at Gdansk.)

I'm really impressed - you've completely caught up to me now.


----------



## PeterV (Feb 23, 2010)

PeterV:

2x2x2: 8.10, 8.46, (16.63), (6.80), 8.73 = *8.43 avg.*

3x3x3: 24.50, (32.13), 26.65, (21.85), 29.51 = *26.89 avg.*


----------



## Edmund (Feb 24, 2010)

3x3 OH
26.29
(19.98), (28.97), 26.41, 28.73, 23.74
Comment: SUPER. That first solve was legit.

3x3
15.31
14.52, (16.06), 15.38, (14.52), 16.02
Comment: pretty normal but i'm cool with that.


----------



## Toad (Feb 24, 2010)

Edmund said:


> 3x3 OH
> 26.29
> (19.98), (28.97), 26.41, 28.73, 23.74
> Comment: SUPER. *That first solve was legit.*



But the others weren't?


----------



## nlCuber22 (Feb 24, 2010)

randomtoad said:


> Edmund said:
> 
> 
> > 3x3 OH
> ...



Legit as in awesome. Haha.


----------



## Edmund (Feb 24, 2010)

nlCuber22 said:


> randomtoad said:
> 
> 
> > Edmund said:
> ...



hahahaha. Legit as in sweet. lol


----------



## Toad (Feb 24, 2010)

Edmund said:


> nlCuber22 said:
> 
> 
> > randomtoad said:
> ...



Crazy Americans... Steal our language then don't use it properly...


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Feb 24, 2010)

3x3 - 29.17 33.20 40.01 31.19 31.99

2x2 - 16.96 16.80 10.28 10.28 9.17
not very many puzzles this time


----------



## Yichen (Feb 24, 2010)

Yichen:
2x2x2: *4.25*
(4.83), 4.59, 3.74, 4.43, (3.06)


3x3x3: *17.28*
17.47, 16.91, 17.45, (15.16), (17.62)


4x4x4: *1:26.08*
1:28.75, (1:33.68), 1:26.38, (1:20.08), 1:23.10


3x3x3 One Handed: *35.74*
33.64, (32.54), (40.12), 36.83, 36.76


2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4: *1:47.16*


MegaMinx: *2:37.70*
2:32.41, 2:36.79, (2:50.37), (2:31.60), 2:43.91


PyraMinx: *23.39*
27.50, 24.12, 26.48, (9.89), (28.98)


----------



## Jin (Feb 24, 2010)

2x2 : (6.12), 5.78, (5.21), 5.71, 6.00 => 5.83

3x3 : 15.17, 17.13, (12.70), (17.35), 14.61 => 15.64

3x3x3 One Handed : (26.91), 36.16, 31.96, (37.79), 33.03 =>33.72

4x4 : (1:31.51), 1:41.23, 1:39.93, 1:35.82, (1:44.51) =>1:38.99

2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay : 2:08:37

Pyraminx : 10.29, 9.09, (8.36), 10.99, (11.76) => 10.12


----------



## blakedacuber (Feb 24, 2010)

2x2x2:
(18.47)
15.53
18.13
16.46
(13.90)

3x3x3:
(35.66)
33.81
27.30
(27.00)
33.21

3x3x3 one handed:
1:24.90
1:28.21
1:09.86
1:14.50
1:17.61

EPIC FAIL FOR EVERY THING EXCEPT THE TWO 27'S ON 3X3X3


----------



## zaub3rfr4g (Feb 24, 2010)

*2x2*
avg *6.18*
5.45, 6.91, 7.05, 4.58, 6.17

*3x3*
avg *15.33*
14.61, 15.18, 17.86, 14.63, 16.19

*3x3oh*
avg *33.88*
37.84, 33.70, 30.83, 30.97, 36.98 

*3x3bld*
dnf, dnf, *1:26.15*

*4x4*
avg *1:16.43*
1:18.43, 1:20.98, (1:31.17), (1:08.43), 1:09.88

*2x2bld*
34.61, 27.78, *26.09*

*magic*
avg *1.33*
1.35, 1.34, 1.50, 1.28, 1.30


----------



## James Ludlow (Feb 24, 2010)

randomtoad said:


> Crazy Americans... Steal our language then don't use it properly...



+1 lol


----------



## Toad (Feb 24, 2010)

jamesdeanludlow said:


> randomtoad said:
> 
> 
> > Crazy Americans... Steal our language then don't use it properly...
> ...



Somehow I knew you'd appreciate that hehe...


----------



## SimonWestlund (Feb 24, 2010)

6x6: 3:40.43, 3:24.35, 3:19.43, 3:15.45, 3:39.43 = 3:27.74
7x7: 5:23.79, 5:52.84, 5:56.30, 4:54.62, 4:46.40 = 5:23.75 - So inconsistant 
Multi BLD: 3/3 11:54 - YAY! 
4x4 BLD: DNF (15:09), DNS, DNS = DNF - 
3x3 MTS: 1:03.32, 1:07.45, 1:15.98, 1:25.43, 1:02.12 = 1:08.92
3x3 WF: 2:03.56, 2:24.09, 2:39.11, 2:00.01, 2:10.10 = 2:12.58
Magic: DNF, 1.45, 1.33, 1.45, 1.29 = 1.41
Master Magic: 3.93, 3.86, 4.79, 3.86, 3.81 = 3.88
Megaminx: 1:04.75, 57.51, 52.81, 1:02.91, 1:00.76 = 1:00.39 - Awesome! Even got the 52.81 on video, but my sister was playing around while filming and she doesn't want me to upload.. 


3x3 FMC: 37

Scramble: R F2 U2 L' U2 R' D2 R B2 R' U L2 B' L2 B2 U B L2 F' L U' 
Inverse: U L' F L2 B' U' B2 L2 B L2 U' R B2 R' D2 R U2 L U2 F2 R'

Solution: x' U' R U R' U2 R' U' R2 F2 L U L' F' U' F2 U' F' U F U' F L F' L' F2 L' U L U' x L' U R U' L U R' U

2x2x2: x' U' R U R' U2 R' U' R2 (8)
2x2x3: F2 L U L' (12)
F2L#3: F' U' F2 U' F' U F U' (20)
F2L#4: F L F' L' F2 L' U L U' (29)
LL: x L' U R U' L U R' U (37)


----------



## Kev43 (Feb 25, 2010)

*2x2x2*: 8.60 ; 6.95 ; (11.93) ; (5.45) ; 7.13 ==> *7.56*

*2x2x2 BLD*: 1:02.30 ; 56.34 ; 1:11.94 ==> *56.34*


----------



## Zane_C (Feb 25, 2010)

*2x2x2: Avg = 10.85*
9.22, 9.87, (16.23), 13.39, (9.28)
_Comments: Lol, applied wrong PBL twice, I guess I'm to lazy to look at the blocks on the other side._

*3x3x3: Avg = 23.47*
22.74, (19.07), (28.57), 25.58, 22.10 
_Comments: On solve 3 everything went wrong, on solve 4 I failed at OLL badly._

*3x3x3 One Handed: Avg = 53.49*
57.41, (46.65), 48.01, 55.04, (1:08.34)
_Comments: I can't stand it when you forget how to do an alg with one hand. _ 

*3x3x3 Blindfolded: = DNF*
DNF, DNF(5:33.98), DNF(6:07.43)
_Comments: Well that was a waste of time, but I suppose even when you DNF you are still practicing._

*FMC: 58 moves*
cross: x U' L' U' L' U2 (5 moves)
F2L #1: z2 y U R U' R' U R U R' (8 moves)
F2L #2: U2 F U F' (4 moves)
F2L #3: y' L U' L' U F U' F' (7 moves)
F2L #4: U2 B' U2 B U' B' U B (8 moves)
OLL [no edges oriented]: r' R2 U R' U r U2 r' U L R' (11 moves) 
PLL [N-perm]: L U' R U2 L' U R' L U' R U2 L' U R' U (15 moves)
_Comments: Shame about the last layer, I'm only submitting this because I spent about 10 minutes trying to look for short cuts and was being colour neutral._

*4x4x4: Avg = 3:37.36*
3:16.90, 3:18.99, 4:16.19, (3:01.06), (DNF)
_Comments: I am so bad at 4x4, I think my times will be a little faster with a better cube, solve 3 and the DNF went really bad._

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 relay: = 3:54.50*
_Comments: I failed at 2x2x2 badly, and of course the 4x4 but that's just because I'm slow._


----------



## lachose (Feb 25, 2010)

*2x2x2*: 5.00, (3.57), (12.10), 5.10, 5.67 = 5.26
*3x3x3*: 16.89, (21.10), (14.84), 15.70, 16.06 = 16.22
*4x4x4*: 1:14.49, (1:06.09), 1:11.79, (1:21.38), 1:06.18 = 1:10.82
*5x5x5*: 2:46.53, 2:08.86, (2:49.73), 2:14.43, (2:14.34) = 2:23.27
*7x7x7*: 9:15.14, 9:26.20, (8:33.30), (9:45.31), 9:42.48 = 9:27.94
*3x3x3 One Handed*: 42.56, 44.65, (35.61), (48.30), 38.67 = 42.96
*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*: 49
D2 F R D' B' D' : cross
y U' R U' R' U2 R U' : F2L #1
R2' U R U L' U L : F2L #2
U B U2 B' U' B U B' : F2L #3
L U' L' B' U' B : F2L #4
y U R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' : PLL T
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*: 2:03.12
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*: 4:20.94
*PyraMinx*: 13.92, 18.40, (9.86), 12.92, (DNF) = 15.08
*Square-1*: (14.50), 23.70, 16.83, 22.46, (24.49) = 21.00


----------



## arsenalthecuber (Feb 25, 2010)

*3x3x3*
30.38 = 31.45, 28.71, (25.72), (36.48), 30.97


----------



## Stini (Feb 25, 2010)

*FMC:* 33 HTM

Solution: R D B2 U' F2 L2 F' D F' D' L' F L R' D R D' R B2 R2 D' R' B' L' D2 L2 D L' D L D2 L' D2

Somewhat difficult scramble, I don't really know how to put my solve into good sub-steps, so here you go:

F2L+EO: R D B2 U' F2 L2 F' D F' D' L' F L R' D R D' R B2 R2 D' R' B' L' D2 L
LL: L D L' D L D2 L' D2

I had better starts but didn't find good endings.


----------



## Aksel B (Feb 25, 2010)

*2x2: 4,95*
Forgot the times -.-'

*3x3: 24,55*
(18.42), 23.92, 24.95, 24.77, (27.05)

EDIT: Paranthesis added


----------



## pierrotlenageur (Feb 26, 2010)

2x2x2: (12.25) , 9.50 , 9.13 , (8.16) , 9.18 = 9.27
3x3x3: 16.78 , (19.36) , 18.13 , (15.41) , 18.90 = 17.94
4x4x4: 1:12.30 , 1:14.96 , (1:09.97) , (1:19.81) , 1:19.53 = 1:15.60
5x5x5: (2:46.59) , 2:28.06 , 2:28.52 , (2:12.15) , 2:23.22 = 2:26.60
2x2x2 Blindfolded : 1:16.06 , DNF , DNF = 1:16.06
3x3x3 Blindfolded : 3:50.55 , 5:15.03 , 4:03.75 = 3:50.55
3x3x3 One Handed: 55.52. , (1:15.19) , (43.15) , 1:03.41 , 46.31 = 55.08 
3x3x3 Match the scramble : (2:36.75) , 2:27.90 , 1:38.52 , (1:28.88) , 1:31.96 = 1:52.79
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay : 1:46.33
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay : 4:06.27
Magic: (1.72) , 1.53 , 1.47 , 1.38 , (1.34) = 1.46 
Clock : 30.96 , (43.50) , 26.52 , 25.77 , (22.30) = 27.75
PyraMinx: 16.91 , (18.61) , 14.86 , 16.31 , (11.28) = 15.91


----------



## MatsBergsten (Feb 26, 2010)

Mats B

*2x2:* 17.20 14.70 20.80 22.21 13.99 = *17.57* normal
*3x3:* 49.84 47.73 36.91 41.56 46.58 = *45.29* normal
*4x4:* 3:39.79 3:35.26 3:52.99 3:49.24 3:11.62 = *3:41.43* 
*5x5:* 7:58.37 7:05.44 5:56.65 7:14.21 7:21.13 = *7:13.59*  
*2-4Rel: 4:27.50*

*2x2BLD:* 44.21 28.21 dnf = *28.21* 
*3x3BLD:* 2:00.82 2:00.85 1:59.38 = *1:59.38* amazing consistency 
*4x4BLD:* dnf dnf dnf = *DNF* 
*5x5BLD:* dnf dnf dnf = *DNF* 
*Multi:* 5/7 = *3* in 59:58
Memo took too long (45 min) so I was in a hurry and made two execution mistakes.
But I made the time limit with two seconds to spare


----------



## Hong_Zhang (Feb 26, 2010)

2x2: 6.40
6.46, 6.40, 5.34, 8.13, 6.34
3x3: 24.24
18.76, 23.51, 23.35, 27.12, 25.87
4x4: 1:36.19
1:45.26, 1:37.53, 1:20.80, 1:48.93, 1:25.56
5x5: 2:54.65
2:48.56, 2:48.91, 3:11.44, 2:50.32, 3:04.71
Comments: all above in bad condition

6x6: 5:25.44
5:47.39, 6:03.69, 4:56.63, 5:24.59, 5:04.35
7x7: 7:30.05
7:40.74, 8:18.18, 7:13.18, 7:02.56, 7:36.23
Comments: both single/average PB in two events.

2x2 BLD: 50.13
DNF, 50.13, 53.44
Comments: with 3x3BLD method
3x3 BLD: 2:02.43
2:10.26, 2:02.43, 2:20.97
Comments: happy with 3 successes and good time.
3x3 MultiBLD: 4/6 (2 points), 42:11
Comments: Memo 28:5x. missed by 3 edges and 3 corners. what a pity! 
3x3 OH: 1:13.97
1:36.37, 1:04.20, 1:01.35, DNF, 52.19
Comments: fault on PLL algorithm twice.
3x3 MTS: 1:16.40
1:16.69, 1:14.87, 1:17.65, 1:20.55, 1:10.80
Comments: good.
234 Relay: 2:45.10
Comments: mess on all 3 cubes.
2345 Relay: 4:29.90
Comments: maybe it's a PB in 2345 relay.
Megaminx: 3:20.92
3:23.17, 3:40.54, 3:40.93, 2:47.18, 2:59.04
Comments: using my friend's black megaminx.
Pyraminx: 10.58
11.70, 12.72, 9.28, 9.73, 10.31
Comments: all sub-13 is good.
SQ-1: 36.02
29.80, 36.36, 33.51, 39.66, 38.20
Comments: Do anyone think it's a bit more difficult this week?


----------



## Lumej (Feb 27, 2010)

Lumej

*Magic:* 2.06, 1.86, 3.44, 2.72, 1.88
*3x3oh:* (1:27.16), 1:24.62, 1:06.12, 1:14.61, (1:05.02) = 1:15.12
*Megaminx:* (4:57.56), 3:57.53, (3:56.05), 4:16.53, 4:45.14 = 4:19.73
*234:* 2:37.44
*2345:* 7:23.11
*2x2:* 14.72, 14.38, (16.01), 10.62, (10.38) = 13.24
*4x4:* 1:59.56, 1:46.81, (1:46.03), (2:18.41), 1:46.69 = 1:51.02
*3x3:* 21.52, 26.89, 24.04, 28.19, 27.34 = 26.09
*3x3wf:* (9:28.21), 5:24.41, 4:40.11, 5:01.29, (4:24.75) = 5:01.94


----------



## Fox (Feb 27, 2010)

*3x3x3:*
(32.08) - (36.17) - 33.61 - 32.75 - 35.10 = *33.82*

*3x3x3 OH:*
1:56.03 - (1:53.79) - (2:05.35) - 2:01.28 - 1:58.29 = *1:58.53*

*3x3x3 Match the scramble:*
2:09.45 - (2:13.24) - (2:04.61) - 2:05.17 - 2:09.87 = *2:08.16*

I'm only cubing for the Weekly Competition, sigh...


----------



## Ms. McFly (Feb 27, 2010)

Magic: 4.30, (5.32), 4.82, 4.28, (4.09)= 4.47 avg

3x3: (43.42), 52.51, 1:10.44, 1:06.26, (DNF1:11.39)= 1:03.07 avg

2x2:

Bleh, here's for 2x2!


----------



## kinch2002 (Feb 27, 2010)

2x2x2: (4.88), (6.22), 5.65, 5.65, 5.08 = 5.46
3x3x3: (14.02), 16.47, (18.19), 16.61, 17.58 = 16.89
4x4x4: 1:18.52, 1:12.92, (1:09.07), (1:24.20), 1:13.45 = 1:14.96
5x5x5: 2:23.91, 2:35.80, 2:24.63, (2:37.77), (2:20.94) = 2:28.11
7x7x7: (7:50.34), 8:10.96, 8:06.78, 8:15.94, (8:26.73) = 8:11.23
pb single
2x2x2BLD: 36.13, DNS, DNS = 36.13
3x3x3BLD: 1:57.00 [55.xx], DNS, DNS = 1:57.00
That was interesting. Only time for 1 try. And it was a pb!
4x4x4BLD: 9:09.39 [4:30.77], 10:25.44 [4:28.10], 9:36.80 [4:31.94] = 9:09.39
Was a pb single at the time. Very consistent memo times
5x5x5BLD: DNF, DNS, DNS = DNF
Good memo. Screwed up centres somewhere - missed some setup moves
MultiBLD: 2/2 9:14.03
OH: 29.21, (31.52), 29.66, (28.77), 30.41 = 29.76
No warm up - pb avg5. Went on to pb avg 12 too.
Feet: 1:53.69, 1:36.09, 1:45.32, 1:46.95, 1:59.41 = 1:48.65
MTS: 1:01.15, 54.80, (44.18), 50.90, (1:23.94) = 55.62
pb single
2x2x2+3x3x3+4x4x4: 1:43.88
2x2x2+3x3x3+4x4x4+5x5x5: 4:05.81
Megaminx: 3:13.94, 3:15.93, (2:58.01), (3:26.75), 3:07.81 = 3:12.56
Pyraminx: 9.84, (11.09), 9.25, (8.69), 8.88 = 9.32
Square-1: 1:52.44, (3:00.55), (36.59), 1:42.86, 2:04.30 = 1:53.20

FMC: 33 moves F R' F' R F2 U F' L' U' R U L U' F U F' U' R F' R F2 U' R2 U' F U R L' F D2 R D' L2

Start with inverse scramble:
2x2x2: L2 D R' D2 F' L (6)
2x2x3: R' U' F' U R2 U (12) (extra move there to help the next bit)
Cross and 3rd pair: F2 R' F R2 (16)
Switch to normal scramble by using the above moves as premoves
4th pair: F R' F' R F2 U F' (*) U' (24)
OLL: R F U F' U' R' (30)
This leaves 3 corners solved by L' U' R U L U' R' U at (*), which cancels 4 moves. Also there is a 1 move cancellation between the end of the normal scramble bit (end of OLL) and the end of the inverse bit (end of 3rd pair). This gives 30+8-4-1=33 moves
Verdict: Difficult scramble, but thankfully got nice cancellation so it ended up ok.


----------



## Shortey (Feb 28, 2010)

kinch2002 said:


> Square-1: 1:52.44, (3:00.55), *(36.59)*, 1:42.86, 2:04.30 = 1:53.20



What? Really?


----------



## kinch2002 (Feb 28, 2010)

Morten said:


> kinch2002 said:
> 
> 
> > Square-1: 1:52.44, (3:00.55), *(36.59)*, 1:42.86, 2:04.30 = 1:53.20
> ...



Yes really. I got my Square-1 just over a month ago and practised for 2 weeks at which point I had a 50 sec average. Since then I've pretty much not solved it at all so I've forgotten lots of algs. I average 2 mins here because I get near then end and then screw up the parity alg or something so have to start again. The 36 sec is a single solve pb and was just because I got an easy edge permutation (just one u-perm).


----------



## Cride5 (Feb 28, 2010)

*2x2x2: *(8.26), 6.84, 7.70, 7.97, (5.82) = *7.50*

*3x3x3: *18.85, 21.84, (18.33), 21.58, (22.92) = *20.76*

*2x2x2 BLD: 2:16.75*
1. DNF [1:24.40 + 1:15.93 = 2:40.33]
2. DNF [1:04.88 + 1:10.48 = 2:15.37]
3. 2:16.75 [44.72 + 1:32.02]
Comment: Really tried to speed it up this week, which resulted in 2x DNFs, but got a new PB for memo time on the last one and managed to solve it, yay 

*3x3x3 BLD: 25:07.30*
1. 25:07.30 [16:33.43 + 8:33.86]
2. DNS
3. DNS
Wow, my first ever successful 3x3x3 BLD!!! So happy, especially after so many close failures. What was weird was when I got close to the finish, I somehow had a feeling it was going to be a success. Finally, I can solve the Rubik's cube blindfolded   

EDIT: Funniest thing is I used a pink blindfold with "The b**ch is Sleeping" embroidered on the front. I wonder if they'll let me use this at competition 

*3x3x3 FMC: 36 moves*
Solution: B' L2 F' U2 B' L' B' D B2 D' F2 U F' U L U2 L U' L U L2 U' L2 D L B D B' U' B D' B' L' D' L2 U'
Explanation:
Premove: U'
F2L minus slot with EO: B' L2 F' U2 , B' L' B' D B2 , D' F2 U F' U (14/14)
Create pairs and permute: L U2 L U' L U L2 U' L' . U' L (11/25)
Left with 2 disoriented corners.
Insert at . L' D L B D B' U' B D' B' L' D' L U (14/39)
Undo premove: U' (1/40)
4-moves cancel
Comment, great skeleton, shame about the 2-corners at the end. First use of insertions to fix. Overall, quite happy with this


----------



## Cyrus C. (Feb 28, 2010)

FMC:49

Scramble: R F2 U2 L' U2 R' D2 R B2 R' U L2 B' L2 B2 U B L2 F' L U' 

Solution:

2x2x2: B' F D R' F2 R F' D
2x2x3: L F R U R' U2
Edges: z L F L'
2x3x3: U F' U2 F U F U2 F U2 F' U2 F U F'
OLL: y2 R' F' L' F R F' L F
PLL: d' R' F R' B2 R F' R' B2 R2

49

Comment: I started this out as a Heise solve but doing it Petrus was pretty good. Took 26:49.633.


----------



## 04mucklowd (Feb 28, 2010)

Cride5 said:


> *3x3x3 BLD: 25:07.30*
> 1. 25:07.30 [16:33.43 + 8:33.86]
> 2. DNS
> 3. DNS
> ...



Well done man
Ive learnt how to do it BLD, but I haven't put the time in to get a successful solve, What method do you use?


----------



## kinch2002 (Feb 28, 2010)

MatsBergsten said:


> *3x3BLD:* 2:00.82 2:00.85 1:59.38 = *1:59.38* amazing consistency
> *4x4BLD:* dnf dnf dnf = *DNF*
> *5x5BLD:* dnf dnf dnf = *DNF*



3 consistent times and 3 successes - always good! What on earth happened in big cube BLD?!


----------



## Googlrr (Feb 28, 2010)

*3x3x3:*
34.34, 37.55, (32.53), 39.31, (39.88) = 37.07
Pretty good rouxing for me, I'm getting closer to my old times again.
*2x2x2:*
10.05, 8.41, 7.75, (13.97), (7.23) = 8.74
Bleh


----------



## MatsBergsten (Feb 28, 2010)

Cride5 said:


> *3x3x3 BLD: 25:07.30*
> 1. 25:07.30 [16:33.43 + 8:33.86]
> Wow, my first ever successful 3x3x3 BLD!!!



Congratulations!



> What on earth happened in big cube BLD?!


Trying to go to fast  I had one sub-21 5bld and one sub-10 4bld.
DNF:s as reported but not so far away. I have to try to keep pace with
you, Maarten, Lars N and Daniel L so I must go faster than I really like.


----------



## Cride5 (Feb 28, 2010)

04mucklowd said:


> Cride5 said:
> 
> 
> > Wow, my first ever successful 3x3x3 BLD!!!
> ...


For execution I use Old Pochmann. I guess I've had a fair bit of practice with 2x2x2 BLD, but 3x3x3 needs more algs. I use T-Perm and both J-perms for edges, then Y-Perm and the J-perms for corners. I also use R-perm to fix parity, but it wasn't necessary on this one.

For memo I just visualise it directly. I put a finger on each sticker in the cycle in turn, and just imagine a kindof 3D circuit visiting each of the stickers in turn. When I first started learning I tried using letter pairs, but it seemed like a lot of effort. Direct just feels much easier for me.


MatsBergsten said:


> Congratulations!


Thx


----------



## guusrs (Feb 28, 2010)

fmc D' R2 D' B' F2 U'L B2 U' F U B2 L'U L R F' U F2 U' B' D B U2 B' D' B R' U2 (*29*)

explanation: 
all but 4 edges and 2 corners: D' R2 D' B' F2.L R F' U F2 U.R' U2 (13)
Now I tried to insert a conjugation to get all of these 6 unfixed blocks to one layer. I found an insertion at the first dot: 
conjugate forward U'L B2 U'
fix all edges and 1 corner: F 
conjugate back U B2 L'U
Which resulted in an insertion of 9 moves: U'L B2 U' F U B2 L' U (22)
now 3 corners left, at second dot insert U2 B' D B U2 B' D' B, 1 move cancels
Hard scramble, but funny solution
Gus


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 1, 2010)

Mike Hughey:

My non-BLD event of the week:
*3x3x3 One Handed:* 47.86, 40.80, 34.83, 46.97, 55.56 = *45.21*
Comment: I decided to do a silly event this week. You're welcome, Shaden!  I also did a PLL time attack OH: 3:52.31. I'm pretty sure it's my best. (It's probably only the second time I've tried it.)

The BLD events:
*2x2x2 BLD:* 32.43, 32.34, 25.18 = *25.18*
Comment: Nice.
*3x3x3 BLD:* 1:36.75, 1:36.71, 2:16.44 = *1:36.71*
Comment: Notice how I got everything right in the weekly competition, and then failed almost everything in the real competition. 
*4x4x4 BLD:* 8:17.25 [4:05], 8:49.73 [5:02], 9:54.81 [5:31] = *8:17.25*
Comment: I used up all my accuracy on this competition, I guess. The third one was a terrible scramble - I may have used 2 minutes picking an orientation - terrible.
*5x5x5 BLD:* 17:06.93 [9:12], 16:00.16 [8:51], 16:47.52 [8:37] = *16:00.16*
Comment: Yes, I got all of the officially BLD solves correct this week. Every single one. And then all I could do is get one pathetic 5x5x5 BLD this weekend. Have you gotten sick of me complaining yet? Still, I'm glad my one successful solve this weekend was a 5x5x5 BLD. For these here, first solve was a reorient from 7 centers solved to 10, second was reoriented from 10 to 13, and third was reoriented 7 to 10. I had a bad memory recall pause on the last one.
*3x3x3 multiBLD:* DNS yet
Comment: I still might do this later tonight.

And non-BLD events done BLD:
*6x6x6:* DNF [36:30.97, 17:13], DNS, DNS, DNS, DNS = *DNF*
Comment: Off by just 3 inner X centers. At least it was close!
*7x7x7:* DNF [1:10:38.25, 39:37], DNS, DNS, DNS, DNS = *DNF*
Comment: Off by just 3 inner X centers. I think it was an execution mistake. I didn't reorient; I think 27 centers were already solved. Again, it was close.
*Magic:* 3.80, 2.08, 1.93, 2.43, 1.84 = *2.15*
*Master Magic:* 5.68, 5.40, 4.09, 4.50 = *5.19*
*Pyraminx:* 1:26.83, DNF [1:09.88], 59.25, 1:04.38, 1:00.94 = *1:10.72*
Comment: I practiced a little, and look - I got another average! Sweet.


----------



## Kian (Mar 1, 2010)

2x2- 6.26, 6.16, 5.28, 4.82, 5.65
3x3- 16.18, 17.57, 15.28, 14.67, 14.56
4x4- 1:37.69, 1:14.81, 1:20.38, 59.09, 58.05
Comment: lolwut?
3x3 OH- 27.62, 36.77, 27.14, 32.59, 36.95
Pyraminx- 17.78, 16.62, 16.26, 19.41, 16.25
5x5- 2:23.51, 2:20.25, 2:35.10, 2:18.46, 2:20.31
2-4 Relay- 1:40.40
2-5 Relay- 3:50.10
3x3 WF- 4:09.89, 3:18.92, 4:08.90, 3:18.22, 4:05.33
Magic- 2.15, 2.40, 2.51, 2.05, 1.86
7x7- 9:38.43, 8:25.03, 8:32.21, 8:26.80, 8:33.08
2x2 BLD- DNF, DNF, 27.57
3x3 BLD- 3:32.19, DNF, DNF
4x4 BLD- DNF, DNS, DNS
MultiBLD- 4/6 2 Points 55:29.93
MTS- 1:56.73, 1:52.98, 1:45.12, 2:03.41, 1:46.83
Megaminx- 3:45.91, 3:29.00, 4:02.18, 3:56.73, 3:42.11
Square-1- 1:03.32, 56.77, 34.28, 1:02.12, 53.19
FMC- 48 Moves
x' y2 U2 R U2 R' U' R U R' U B2 U2 y R U2 R' U' R U R' y R2 y U' R U2 R' U F' U' F U2 F U F' y' R U R' U R U2 R' U y2 x R2 D2 R U R' D2 R U' R


----------



## Tim Major (Mar 1, 2010)

*2x2:* 7.76 7.72 8.31 6.36 4.22
_Yeah good. My 2x2's been in pieces for like, a week. It pops too much now, so I have to turn care when turning, which slows me down a lot._
*3x3:* 17.03 25.56 17.15 18.78 21.36 = *19.1*
_Video. First sub 20 average on camera. Btw, it's fairly good for me _
*4x4:* 1:59.55 1:57.96 1:38.71 2:07.97 2:06.08 
_Yeah alright. I'm selling this cube soon  3rd solve felt like pb, but wasn't. Bad scramble though_
*5x5:* 4:42.36 4:39.30 4:28.97 4:31.84 4:41.00
_Good. 4x4 is helping my times. Don't ever solve my 5x5 now, except for this comp, and very very occasional relay._
*2x2BLD:* DNF 40.19 DNF
_Niklas would've solved the first one. 3rd need y then J-perm. I guessed pbl, but had J on top. I so should've skipped pbl._
*3x3OH:* 50.40 56.61 43.72 44.13 37.72
_5th is pb? I think so. Not sure. Wow, two counting 40's. Great average. Should be pb a5_
*2x2 + 3x3 + 4x4 relay:* 2:36.88
_Very good. I'm happy with this. I had a J-perm on 2x2, J-perm on 3x3, while solving 4x4, I had PLL parity, and it and had another J-perm. I normally would've done it from a different angle, to get a T-perm. J-perm is faster though._
*2x2 + 3x3 + 4x4 + 5x5 relay:* not done yet
*Clock:* 21.31 17.25 17.68 18.78
_Argghhh. I still need to practise this, or David will get the AuR._
*Pyraminx:* 6.61 8.81 8.47 9.96 6.03
_Meh. Used Polish V on 1, 2, 3 and 5. 4 was lbl. Using Polish V so many times, but having a **** average_


----------



## Toad (Mar 1, 2010)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> *Clock:* 21.31 17.25 17.68 18.78



That's only 4 solves...?


----------



## Toad (Mar 1, 2010)

Sorry for double post but is week 09 coming soon...?

Just wondering if Mike is due to take over this week or maybe there's been some confusion?


----------



## 04mucklowd (Mar 1, 2010)

randomtoad said:


> ZB_FTW!!! said:
> 
> 
> > *Clock:* 21.31 17.25 17.68 18.78
> ...



For goodness sake...


----------



## ben1996123 (Mar 1, 2010)

Sorry if this is too late

Magic - 0.99, (0.93), 1.00, 0.95, (12:42.47) = 0.98

Comment - This is about average. On the 12 minute solve, my magic broke so I had to restring it, and just for fun, I left the timer running


----------



## Toad (Mar 1, 2010)

04mucklowd said:


> randomtoad said:
> 
> 
> > ZB_FTW!!! said:
> ...



What's wrong with what I said there? I noticed it was only 4 solves so thought I'd inform him incase he didn't post the 5th by accident. I realise that quite often I can correct people with typos and I'm very much trying to stop but this is more useful, especially because I doubt Mats software will register it correctly.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Mar 1, 2010)

ben1996123 said:


> Sorry if this is too late
> 
> Magic - 0.99, (0.93), 1.00, 0.95, (12:42.47) = 0.98
> 
> Comment - This is about average. On the 12 minute solve, my magic broke so I had to restring it, and just for fun, I left the timer running



I would really like to know, which timer software you are using.


----------



## Alex DiTuro (Mar 1, 2010)

4x4x4: (1:37.56, 1:41.12, 1:38.80, 1:48.71, 1:21.14) = 1:39.16

I was recorded on camera during the second solve = o. Unexpected sub 90 on fifth!

3x3x3: (29.51, DNF(26-ish), 18.67, 21.29, 26.82) = 25.87 Standard Deviation of 4.3 = P

This was my first timed 3x3 solve in a while. I've been home from school this weekend without power = P. I suck = o


----------



## AvGalen (Mar 1, 2010)

randomtoad said:


> Sorry for double post but is week 09 coming soon...?
> 
> Just wondering if Mike is due to take over this week or maybe there's been some confusion?


No, I told Mike that I would post the scrambles because I knew I would have internet this weekend. But for some reason it never accepted the post. It seemed like speedsolving was offline most of the time while other sites were working just fine.

Next weeks competition will be posted at the end of this week and after that the schedule will be normal again. Mike will take over when I leave and I will send him the tooling I created to make generating the weeklies a lot easier this weekend


----------



## Toad (Mar 1, 2010)

AvGalen said:


> randomtoad said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry for double post but is week 09 coming soon...?
> ...



Awesome, thanks for letting me know


----------



## ben1996123 (Mar 1, 2010)

Yes said:


> ben1996123 said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry if this is too late
> ...



I'm using a stackmat. But on the 12 minute solve, after 10 minutes, I just turned the timer back on and started it again and added 10 minutes on to the total time.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Mar 1, 2010)

ben1996123 said:


> Yes said:
> 
> 
> > ben1996123 said:
> ...



So, your Stackmat can actually stop 0.99 seconds?
Then you probably have the old version, is that right?


----------



## ben1996123 (Mar 1, 2010)

Yes said:


> ben1996123 said:
> 
> 
> > Yes said:
> ...



I use a glow in the dark stackmat.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Mar 1, 2010)

*Results week 8*

High time for results, here they are:

(and congratulations to Simon who this week won by more than 100 points)

*2x2x2*(47)

 2.54 onionhoney
 2.68 Escher
 2.87 Mvcuber12
 3.14 DavidWoner
 3.75 fazrulz
 3.77 MTGjumper
 3.78 trying-to-speedcube...
 3.94 SimonWestlund
 4.15 Yes, We Can!
 4.25 Yichen
 4.46 Baian Liu
 4.59 Hyprul 9-ty2
 4.77 flee135
 5.16 JunwenYao
 5.26 lachose
 5.33 nlCuber22
 5.46 kinch2002
 5.56 Novriil
 5.70 Kian
 5.75 randomtoad
 5.83 Jin
 6.08 04mucklowd
 6.18 zaub3rfr4g
 6.39 Gunnar
 6.40 Hong_Zhang
 7.08 Evan Liu
 7.28 ZB_FTW!!!
 7.50 Cride5
 7.56 Kev43
 8.35 dunpeal2064
 8.38 jamesdeanludlow
 8.43 PeterV
 8.53 mixia123
 8.74 Googlrr
 8.76 cincyaviation
 8.79 mande
 8.91 Stachuk1992
 9.27 pierrotlenageur
 9.35 sutty17
 10.42 MichaelErskine
 10.85 Zane_C
 11.84 Edam
 12.45 CubesOfTheWorld
 13.14 SebCube
 13.24 Lumej
 16.71 blakedacuber
 17.57 MatsBergsten
*3x3x3 *(50)

 9.66 Mvcuber12
 10.99 fazrulz
 11.47 MTGjumper
 12.07 Yes, We Can!
 12.58 Hyprul 9-ty2
 13.24 SimonWestlund
 13.34 ManasijV
 14.11 pjk
 14.60 Gunnar
 14.84 trying-to-speedcube...
 15.31 Edmund
 15.33 zaub3rfr4g
 15.38 Kian
 15.64 Jin
 15.65 nlCuber22
 15.69 flee135
 16.22 lachose
 16.60 Edam
 16.89 kinch2002
 17.28 Novriil
 17.28 Yichen
 17.94 pierrotlenageur
 18.60 mande
 18.81 Evan Liu
 19.10 ZB_FTW!!!
 19.13 aronpm
 19.36 04mucklowd
 19.52 randomtoad
 20.76 Cride5
 21.90 sutty17
 21.93 mixia123
 23.47 Zane_C
 23.50 jamesdeanludlow
 24.24 Hong_Zhang
 24.90 cincyaviation
 25.87 Alex DiTuro
 26.09 Lumej
 26.89 PeterV
 28.49 SebCube
 28.61 dunpeal2064
 30.38 arsenalthecuber
 31.44 blakedacuber
 32.13 CubesOfTheWorld
 32.17 Imperatrix
 33.82 Fox
 36.38 larf
 37.07 Googlrr
 44.57 MichaelErskine
 45.29 MatsBergsten
 1:00.61 Ms. McFly
*4x4x4*(32)

 49.31 fazrulz
 51.83 Mvcuber12
 53.00 SimonWestlund
 54.72 trying-to-speedcube...
 57.06 MTGjumper
 59.98 Hyprul 9-ty2
 1:01.78 Yes, We Can!
 1:06.06 flee135
 1:09.30 JunwenYao
 1:10.82 lachose
 1:11.43 Kian
 1:14.96 kinch2002
 1:15.60 pierrotlenageur
 1:16.43 zaub3rfr4g
 1:26.08 Yichen
 1:26.23 jamesdeanludlow
 1:27.88 sutty17
 1:30.22 Edam
 1:36.12 Hong_Zhang
 1:36.61 Evan Liu
 1:38.99 Jin
 1:39.10 randomtoad
 1:39.16 Alex DiTuro
 1:51.02 Lumej
 1:51.92 mixia123
 1:54.54 dunpeal2064
 2:01.20 ZB_FTW!!!
 2:34.15 larf
 2:40.49 SebCube
 2:41.47 MichaelErskine
 3:37.36 Zane_C
 3:41.43 MatsBergsten
*5x5x5*(23)

 1:21.21 fazrulz
 1:28.05 Mvcuber12
 1:36.41 SimonWestlund
 1:42.37 trying-to-speedcube...
 1:57.40 Yes, We Can!
 2:06.02 flee135
 2:21.36 Kian
 2:25.10 lachose
 2:26.49 Novriil
 2:26.60 pierrotlenageur
 2:28.11 kinch2002
 2:32.06 jamesdeanludlow
 2:34.58 04mucklowd
 2:38.94 Edam
 2:54.65 Hong_Zhang
 2:59.13 sutty17
 3:35.64 Evan Liu
 4:03.56 Hyprul 9-ty2
 4:15.46 MichaelErskine
 4:37.38 ZB_FTW!!!
 6:23.50 mixia123
 7:13.59 MatsBergsten
 DNF mande
*6x6x6*(7)

 2:54.81 Mvcuber12
 3:15.36 trying-to-speedcube...
 3:27.74 SimonWestlund
 4:59.21 jamesdeanludlow
 5:25.44 Hong_Zhang
 7:44.04 MichaelErskine
 DNF Mike Hughey
*7x7x7*(10)

 5:23.75 SimonWestlund
 7:30.05 Hong_Zhang
 7:57.79 jamesdeanludlow
 8:11.23 kinch2002
 8:30.70 Kian
 8:43.17 JunwenYao
 9:26.39 sutty17
 9:27.94 lachose
12:37.57 MichaelErskine
 DNF Mike Hughey
*3x3 one handed*(37)

 20.42 fazrulz
 20.76 Mvcuber12
 22.91 Gunnar
 24.84 SimonWestlund
 25.20 trying-to-speedcube...
 25.39 ManasijV
 26.26 MTGjumper
 26.29 Edmund
 27.11 Hyprul 9-ty2
 29.76 kinch2002
 32.33 Kian
 33.72 Jin
 33.88 zaub3rfr4g
 34.91 Yes, We Can!
 35.74 Yichen
 36.02 randomtoad
 36.84 Novriil
 37.24 mande
 37.49 Evan Liu
 39.77 JunwenYao
 41.96 lachose
 44.06 mixia123
 45.21 Mike Hughey
 46.08 ZB_FTW!!!
 53.49 Zane_C
 55.08 pierrotlenageur
 55.44 sutty17
 1:09.67 jamesdeanludlow
 1:10.59 dunpeal2064
 1:13.97 Hong_Zhang
 1:15.12 Lumej
 1:19.00 blakedacuber
 1:20.84 SebCube
 1:27.71 MichaelErskine
 1:40.68 cincyaviation
 1:58.53 Fox
 DNF 04mucklowd
*3x3 with feet*(5)

 1:48.65 kinch2002
 2:12.58 SimonWestlund
 2:16.14 Novriil
 3:51.05 Kian
 5:01.94 Lumej
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(23)

 4.32 Mvcuber12
 9.78 fazrulz
 13.53 nlCuber22
 18.97 Novriil
 23.70 SimonWestlund
 25.18 Mike Hughey
 26.09 zaub3rfr4g
 27.09 Yes, We Can!
 27.57 Kian
 28.21 MatsBergsten
 29.06 Hyprul 9-ty2
 32.64 MTGjumper
 36.13 kinch2002
 40.19 ZB_FTW!!!
 42.58 randomtoad
 50.13 Hong_Zhang
 56.34 Kev43
 1:02.28 mande
 1:09.34 JunwenYao
 1:16.06 pierrotlenageur
 2:16.75 Cride5
 DNF 04mucklowd
 DNF Baian Liu
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(22)

 1:26.15 zaub3rfr4g
 1:29.45 SimonWestlund
 1:34.01 Yes, We Can!
 1:36.71 Mike Hughey
 1:47.69 x-colo-x
 1:53.95 ManasijV
 1:57.00 kinch2002
 1:59.38 MatsBergsten
 2:02.43 Hong_Zhang
 2:11.31 mande
 2:14.38 Hyprul 9-ty2
 2:15.56 Gunnar
 3:32.19 Kian
 3:39.25 JunwenYao
 3:50.55 pierrotlenageur
 4:24.12 Novriil
 7:33.08 Baian Liu
25:07.30 Cride5
 DNF Zane_C
 DNF nlCuber22
 DNF MichaelErskine
 DNF aronpm
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(8)

 8:17.25 Mike Hughey
 9:09.39 kinch2002
 9:43.85 LarsN
15:10.86 Hyprul 9-ty2
20:54.70 Yes, We Can!
 DNF Kian
 DNF MatsBergsten
 DNF SimonWestlund
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(4)

15:15.00 LarsN
16:00.16 Mike Hughey
 DNF kinch2002
 DNF MatsBergsten
*3x3 Multi blind*(11)

3/3 SimonWestlund
5/7 MatsBergsten
2/2 Hyprul 9-ty2
2/2 kinch2002
3/4 Micael
4/6 Hong_Zhang
4/6 Kian
2/3 Yes, We Can!
1/2 Novriil
0/2 x-colo-x
0/2 Baian Liu
*3x3 Match the scramble*(10)

 47.89 Mvcuber12
 55.62 kinch2002
 1:08.92 SimonWestlund
 1:16.40 Hong_Zhang
 1:19.09 mande
 1:36.88 Hyprul 9-ty2
 1:52.18 Kian
 1:52.79 pierrotlenageur
 2:08.16 Fox
 2:14.07 JunwenYao
*2-3-4 Relay*(26)

 1:01.44 trying-to-speedcube...
 1:12.30 MTGjumper
 1:13.36 SimonWestlund
 1:23.32 Hyprul 9-ty2
 1:40.40 Kian
 1:43.88 kinch2002
 1:44.48 JunwenYao
 1:46.33 pierrotlenageur
 1:47.16 Yichen
 1:50.00 jamesdeanludlow
 1:56.80 randomtoad
 2:03.12 lachose
 2:05.75 Evan Liu
 2:08.37 Jin
 2:17.79 sutty17
 2:31.67 mixia123
 2:36.88 ZB_FTW!!!
 2:37.44 Lumej
 2:45.10 Hong_Zhang
 2:48.47 dunpeal2064
 3:10.57 SebCube
 3:47.59 MichaelErskine
 3:54.50 Zane_C
 3:57.86 cincyaviation
 4:13.86 larf
 4:27.50 MatsBergsten
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(13)

 2:54.97 SimonWestlund
 2:56.55 trying-to-speedcube...
 3:09.20 MTGjumper
 3:50.10 Kian
 4:05.81 kinch2002
 4:06.27 pierrotlenageur
 4:14.53 JunwenYao
 4:20.94 lachose
 4:29.90 Hong_Zhang
 5:05.43 sutty17
 5:41.86 Evan Liu
 7:23.11 Lumej
 7:43.23 MichaelErskine
*Magic*(17)

 0.98 ben1996123
 1.03 Edam
 1.32 Yes, We Can!
 1.33 zaub3rfr4g
 1.37 jamesdeanludlow
 1.41 SimonWestlund
 1.46 pierrotlenageur
 1.51 dunpeal2064
 1.60 Hyprul 9-ty2
 1.61 Novriil
 1.99 Evan Liu
 2.15 Mike Hughey
 2.20 Kian
 2.22 Lumej
 2.23 MichaelErskine
 4.47 Ms. McFly
 DNF trying-to-speedcube...
*Master Magic*(6)

 2.83 jamesdeanludlow
 3.49 trying-to-speedcube...
 3.88 SimonWestlund
 5.03 Mike Hughey
 5.49 Novriil
 10.35 MichaelErskine
*Clock*(9)

 8.87 trying-to-speedcube...
 10.18 larf
 11.68 SimonWestlund
 13.26 Mvcuber12
 16.66 randomtoad
 17.68 jamesdeanludlow
 17.90 ZB_FTW!!!
 25.04 MichaelErskine
 27.75 pierrotlenageur
*Pyraminx*(22)

 5.44 SimonWestlund
 5.99 flee135
 6.04 trying-to-speedcube...
 6.51 Mvcuber12
 6.95 fazrulz
 7.65 RyanO
 7.96 ZB_FTW!!!
 9.32 kinch2002
 10.12 Jin
 10.58 Hong_Zhang
 11.04 Yes, We Can!
 11.35 sutty17
 11.82 Novriil
 13.82 larf
 13.82 jamesdeanludlow
 14.35 JunwenYao
 15.08 lachose
 16.03 pierrotlenageur
 16.89 Kian
 18.52 cincyaviation
 26.03 Yichen
 1:10.72 Mike Hughey
*Megaminx*(15)

 1:00.39 SimonWestlund
 1:30.70 trying-to-speedcube...
 1:46.96 Mvcuber12
 2:10.37 04mucklowd
 2:21.06 Hyprul 9-ty2
 2:37.70 Yichen
 2:45.80 JunwenYao
 3:12.56 kinch2002
 3:16.66 jamesdeanludlow
 3:20.92 Hong_Zhang
 3:32.08 mande
 3:46.83 Novriil
 3:48.25 Kian
 4:11.19 MichaelErskine
 4:19.73 Lumej
*Square-1*(13)

 11.81 MTGjumper
 16.86 trying-to-speedcube...
 17.94 Mvcuber12
 21.00 lachose
 22.64 SimonWestlund
 30.84 fazrulz
 36.02 Hong_Zhang
 45.57 Hyprul 9-ty2
 57.36 Kian
 1:15.48 jamesdeanludlow
 1:44.31 Novriil
 1:53.20 kinch2002
 2:12.70 MichaelErskine
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(13)

29 guusrs
33 kinch2002
33 Stini
36 Cride5
37 SimonWestlund
40 mande
43 Hyprul 9-ty2
46 randomtoad
48 Kian
49 Cyrus C.
49 lachose
54 jamesdeanludlow
58 Zane_C

*Contest results*

449 SimonWestlund
336 kinch2002
316 Mvcuber12
312 trying-to-speedcube...
309 Hyprul 9-ty2
304 Kian
267 Yes, We Can!
259 fazrulz
235 MTGjumper
222 Hong_Zhang
213 lachose
205 jamesdeanludlow
198 Novriil
184 pierrotlenageur
183 zaub3rfr4g
179 JunwenYao
160 Yichen
150 randomtoad
150 flee135
146 Jin
139 mande
137 ZB_FTW!!!
136 Evan Liu
128 sutty17
126 Gunnar
120 Mike Hughey
105 ManasijV
103 nlCuber22
97 MatsBergsten
96 MichaelErskine
96 04mucklowd
95 Edam
93 mixia123
83 Cride5
78 dunpeal2064
77 Edmund
77 Zane_C
77 Lumej
59 Baian Liu
51 cincyaviation
49 onionhoney
48 Escher
46 DavidWoner
46 SebCube
46 pjk
42 larf
34 aronpm
34 PeterV
32 Alex DiTuro
31 Kev43
28 x-colo-x
26 LarsN
26 blakedacuber
23 Googlrr
23 guusrs
22 Stini
21 Fox
19 RyanO
18 CubesOfTheWorld
18 ben1996123
14 Micael
14 Cyrus C.
13 Stachuk1992
13 arsenalthecuber
10 Imperatrix
7 Ms. McFly


----------



## Escher (Mar 1, 2010)

Argh, beaten again in 2x2!
I had a good streak of wins not too long ago!

I will have to start practicing again...


----------



## Tim Major (Mar 2, 2010)

Damn, didn't get my FMC in in time. My sister kicked me off the computer when I was entering my results.


----------



## jave (Mar 2, 2010)

is week 8 comp still open? it's tuesday 2 march 2010, 9.30pm right now, GMT +8


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Mar 2, 2010)

The results are out, comps over


----------



## jave (Mar 2, 2010)

aww.  i missed it. too busy the past week. oh well~~


----------



## MatsBergsten (Mar 2, 2010)

jave said:


> aww.  i missed it. too busy the past week. oh well~~


So compete in week 9 instead, that one is open?!


----------



## SebCube (Mar 2, 2010)

Hey! My average for 3x3x3 OH wasnt 20.84, it was 01:25.29.


----------



## James Ludlow (Mar 2, 2010)

Ha ha. 3rd in 7x7. The only time that has happened before was when there was only three competitors. And then I was 4th.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Mar 2, 2010)

SebCube said:


> Hey! My average for 3x3x3 OH wasnt 20.84, it was 01:25.29.



It's 1:20.84, I happened to remove your minute 

For an average you remove the best and worst times 
and then take the mean value of the three remaining.


----------



## SebCube (Mar 3, 2010)

MatsBergsten said:


> SebCube said:
> 
> 
> > Hey! My average for 3x3x3 OH wasnt 20.84, it was 01:25.29.
> ...


Okay thanks , accidents happen

I just let my cubetimer work out the Average of 5.


----------

